# Brewhouse Updates



## AlphaOne

as a bit of shameless self promotion, our first batch of hefe-weizen is available as of last night! 

Tasting very fruity, banana, pear and bubblegum, nice tart grainyness and a spicy hint of cloves. 

Roggenbock wont be too far off. 
New Bitter is on tap
New Honey wheat is on tap
New lager will be on within the next few days!
New Schwarzbier will be in about 2 weeks
brewing a new pale ale and scottish ale next week
phew, I've been busy!


----------



## Ecosse

Jeez I've been hanging out for that Roggenbock


----------



## geoff_tewierik

B_chan said:


> as a bit of shameless self promotion, our first batch of hefe-weizen is available as of last night!



Bugger! Was only in there yesterday arvo. Missed it by a couple of hours.


----------



## troydo

damn, i guess i'll have to drop in....


----------



## AlphaOne

you may just have to do that mate


----------



## Prawned

I feel really bad right now... I think my work chrsitmas party was at the brewhouse.. but they were only going to give us 5 drinks and they wouldnt pay for transport.. so i didnt bother going, now i think that it might of been the wrong choice to make


----------



## AlphaOne

we have a keg of Red Oak IIPA in our coldroom (and a couple of kegs of wild wit), not sure when it will be on tap, standby!


----------



## Snowdog

B_chan said:


> we have a keg of Red Oak IIPA in our coldroom (and a couple of kegs of wild wit), not sure when it will be on tap, standby!


Sounds yummy! 
Why weren't you serving the Northern Rivers Dark to the public yesterday?


----------



## Bribie G

Just bumping this thread, from next weekend I've got 2 weeks off work and planning a beer session in the city with a couple of buddies who live in the inner suburbs. About 6 months ago we planned a microbrewery tour and guess what, it was the Regatta (do they still brew?) and the Brewhouse. Sad because there were four or five just a couple of years ago.

So what's on tap at the B.H. at the moment???


----------



## Snowdog

I was there the other day and along with the usual Little Creatures Pale, Toohey's New, Toohey's ED, XXXX Gold, James Squire Golden, and a Red Oak produc, they have their range of Engine Pale, Dogs Bollocks English Bitter, Up Your Kilt Scottish Ale, 4th Reich Schwarzbier, Sunshine Honey-Wheat, and Starlager. The Midnight stout was out. I have taken quite a liking to their Engine...


----------



## winkle

Snowdog said:


> I was there the other day and along with the usual Little Creatures Pale, Toohey's New, Toohey's ED, XXXX Gold, James Squire Golden, and a Red Oak produc, they have their range of Engine Pale, Dogs Bollocks English Bitter, Up Your Kilt Scottish Ale, 4th Reich Schwarzbier, Sunshine Honey-Wheat, and Starlager. The Midnight stout was out. I have taken quite a liking to their Engine...



The schwarzbeir would be my pick but the Engine APA is damm tasty, the Red Oak was a Wild Wheat last time I was there (interesting stuff).


----------



## Snowdog

Yeah, Wild Wheat, thats what the Red Oak was.
For some reason I find I order the Schwarzbier as my last beer....


----------



## BrenosBrews

Planning to visit when I'm up there this Saturday or Sunday. Good to see quite a few different options. What's this Red Oak "Wild Wheat"?
Wild as in fermented with wild yeast?


----------



## Guest Lurker

Imagine my disappointment when having been in meetings with people all day in Brisbane, they all buggered off home at 6 pm.

Imagine my joy when I walked past a sign saying "Brisbane Brewhouse"

Imagine my joy, when I tried the beers

The Engine Pale
Quite a biscuity malt profile, which balances very well against the bitterness. The hop charcter is more tropical than citrus, excellent example of an APA, which actually tastes more like NZ hops than US, although the beer menu says US.

The Up Yer Kilt Scottish
Nice amount of peated smoke, understated caramel malt, nice hop presence, a very well constructed Scottish.

The Midnight Stout
Despite the promised plum and liquorice, the use of dark crystal is restrained, and well balanced with dark malts, and it finishes dry. Jolly nice.

Imagine my disappointment when the 4th Reich Schwartz was out for the night. I just brewed my first schwartz and I would love to taste an interpretation from a brewer as good as this.

Imagine my joy, when the hefe was out, nasty bubble gum wheat beer that it is. Hey Batz?

Imagine my joy, when I received my pork ribs. Crispy on the outside, moist and tender on the inside, with a tasty but not overpowering sauce.

Not a bad night overall, and a commercial brewer with an impressive understanding of balancing a beer. Well done. I'll be back.


----------



## Ross

GL, you kept this visit quiet...would have been good to get a few guys out to meet you.

cheers ross


----------



## Guest Lurker

Ross said:


> GL, you kept this visit quiet...would have been good to get a few guys out to meet you.
> 
> cheers ross



Yeah, like I said, got abandoned tonight. Kept a lookout for any recognisable faces but probably the only faces I would recognise would be Ross, Snow and Batz. Will be back and forwards, and will definitely post up when I know I can get away from work for a meetup. Was expecting to be in a project dinner tonight. Will be keen to bring some Schwartz over and try against Brendans if he could just keep a bit on tap.


----------



## Guest Lurker

.....Imagine my disappointment when I get back to the hotel room, and find the mini bar choice is Crown, or Carlton Stella, and even calling down to the restuarant cant rustle up a decent beer. To be honest, after Brendans beers, the Crown and Stella taste identical. If I wasnt already pissed, I would get a cab down the coast and knock on Ross's door for a decent beer.


----------



## big d

He,s not called the Guest Lurker for nothing Ross mind you a small notification of visit to the banana state wouldnt have gone astray.

Cheers
Big D


----------



## Snowdog

Imagine my delight today when I stopped by the Brewhouse for lunch and found the MT Bitter on tap!


----------



## jlm

Snowdog said:


> Imagine my delight today when I stopped by the Brewhouse for lunch and found the MT Bitter on tap!


Solid, got a 30th round the corner tomorrow night. Will be making several trips to the brewhouse.


----------



## Snowdog

Happy 30th! (I assume you mean birthday)

They had a proper tag on the tap this time! I spotted it several meters away even without my glasses!

Cheers!


----------



## QIK86

I'm thinking of a visit to the Brewhouse this weekend with a couple of mates.

Whats the latest updates?

What's on tap at the moment?

Cheers


----------



## Snowdog

QIK86 said:


> I'm thinking of a visit to the Brewhouse this weekend with a couple of mates.
> 
> Whats the latest updates?
> 
> What's on tap at the moment?
> 
> Cheers



Hope you got some of the MT Bitter Jim. They had it today (Aug 19) on that rotating guest tap.
The rest of the tap brews are as of August 19th::
*
Little Creatures Pale
Toohey's New
Toohey's ED
XXXX Gold
James Squire Golden
Mount Tamborine Bitter
Engine Pale
Dogs Bollocks English Bitter
Up Your Kilt Scottish Ale
4th Reich Schwarzbier
Sunshine Honey-Wheat
The Taffinator Dopplebock (7.2% ABV)
Hefeweizen
Midnight Stout
Pipsqueak cider
Hahn's Super Dry
*They would only serve the dopplebock in pots, which at $5 made it a bit steep. It was good, but not good enough to warrant another one in my opinion.


----------



## AlphaOne

sad news friends.
The Brewhouse has stopped trading as of today.
Unfortunately the long fight for our lease ended yesterday.

The brewery will continue to operate as long as possible. We are attempting to get our beers into a few other pubs, hopefully our bottled lines will be ready for sale in the next few months. 

Owners, Grant and Michelle are looking for a new venue, but it may be a long search.

'Tis a sad day for the Brisbane beer scene


----------



## jlm

Well that truly sucks balls. We're already low on quality beer venues in this town. Had I known this I would have had a few more on Saturday arvo. Best of luck finding a new venue.


----------



## kram

Ah sh!t, I was going to make Sunday my first visit there.


----------



## Batz

That's a real bummer <_< 
Move to Kin Kin :beerbang: 

Batz


----------



## Jye

Thats terrible news... so Im guessing the QABC wont be held there next year  

Good luck with the bottling line and hope to see them available soon.


----------



## trevc

Relocate to the Gold Coast?


----------



## BrenosBrews

That indeed does suck. I wasn't expecting all that much when I visted but was happy with all beers I had apart from one.
I guess it's lucky there is the off site brewery - hopefully some pubs will give your beers a go. Best of luck with it.


----------



## Ross

A sad, sad day  ....

Wish you guys all the luck in finding new premises.....


cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD

Bugger, that's super disappointing. Hope the search for a new site goes well and you manage to keep the beer flowing.
Enjoyed every beer I tried so it would be a pity not to see them anymore.

Andrew


----------



## jimmy01

B_chan said:


> sad news friends.
> The Brewhouse has stopped trading as of today.
> Unfortunately the long fight for our lease ended yesterday.
> 
> The brewery will continue to operate as long as possible. We are attempting to get our beers into a few other pubs, hopefully our bottled lines will be ready for sale in the next few months.
> 
> Owners, Grant and Michelle are looking for a new venue, but it may be a long search.
> 
> 'Tis a sad day for the Brisbane beer scene



Sorry to hear that Brendon.
I enjoyed your beers and the venue.

Best wishes for the future.

Jimmy


----------



## grod5

Had a trip planned to Bris for the better halve's birthday next month. Ahe suggested we drop into the Brewhouse and I was looking forward to the trip. What now, any suggestions? Can't help thinking that they knew I was comming.

daniel


----------



## MVZOOM

Ross said:


> A sad, sad day  ....
> 
> Wish you guys all the luck in finding new premises.....
> 
> 
> cheers Ross




Ross - how much room do you have at Cranbrook?

 

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Snow

Really sorry to hear that news, Brendan. If I'd known that last Saturday, I would have tucked into a few more of your brews before I took off  

Best of luck finding a new place. What will you be doing for a crust in the meantime?

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## winkle

Oh crap, that's terrible - a dark day for the Brisbane Beer scene. 
I was working on a leave pass for the weekend too  .
Good luck with a venue guys (hopefully soon)


----------



## Bribie G

A tragedy, just a few years ago it looked like we could be getting a good microbrewery scene in Bris, but now it's all gone - hopefully temporarily and please keep us posted as to pubs taking the brews and I for one will patronise as often as possible. Damn.

I know it's cold comfort but at least we still have a couple of oases in the Brisbane beer desert like the Pig n Whistle at Eagle Street with hand pumped Wells Bombardier etc:

http://www.pignwhistle.com.au/EagleStreet/menu/beer.php


Edit: they don't sell XXXX :lol: :lol:


----------



## Snowdog

B_chan said:


> sad news friends.
> The Brewhouse has stopped trading as of today.
> Unfortunately the long fight for our lease ended yesterday.
> 
> The brewery will continue to operate as long as possible. We are attempting to get our beers into a few other pubs, hopefully our bottled lines will be ready for sale in the next few months.
> 
> Owners, Grant and Michelle are looking for a new venue, but it may be a long search.
> 
> 'Tis a sad day for the Brisbane beer scene



So they're going to turn that nice old building into yet another retail/office/condo? Figures.
I miss you guys, the Taffinator, and the Engine already. Somehow the Grand Central on Ann, the Pig n Whistle on Eagle, or the Belgian Beer Cafe on Mary just doesn't drive me to go in to the city for lunch and beer. I do hope you find a venue to re-open a brewpub again soon.


----------



## winkle

Take over the Oasis Club @ Everton Park (at least you'll get Nickb & my custom)


----------



## NickB

I think you'll find it's the 'O'aces' club Perry.... Comedy gold that...not.

Best thing there is the Tooheys Old in bottles.... oh and the cheap take-away menu 

Cheers


----------



## winkle

NickB said:


> I think you'll find it's the 'O'aces' club Perry.... Comedy gold that...not.
> 
> Best thing there is the Tooheys Old in bottles.... oh and the cheap take-away menu
> 
> Cheers



Bloody hell you'd think I'd know its name :blink: I'm still annoyed they took the old off tap, so am a rare visitor.


----------



## NickB

Hehehe, I've only been once, that was enough for me...'specilly as the Old tasted a bit...well...OLD!

Cheers

Nick


----------



## AlphaOne

thanks guys.

Is the venue ok at oaces? It would rule for me, just around the corner! 

The building is up for a heritage listing in january, so the landlord has to get in there and flatten the roof/square off the windows, basically do whatever it takes to make sure it isnt listed. temporarily being turned into offices, then another highrise is my guess.


----------



## troydo

what about the building near the mater "kellys brewery" have no idea whats inside i just see it when i walk past.. looks like its been closed for a while....


----------



## kevo

Typical - a great record shop, then a great pub.

Then one bedroom units


----------



## Haydo

Brendan,

Good place to check out for a new venue might be where the 2nd Gilhooleys (Downtown) used to be - roughly corner of Elizabeth and Creek St, not sure if it is being used for office space or anything now, but there was a lease sign on it for ages when they left there and I noticed the other day it still looks empty. Probably not as big as the old place though.


----------



## MarkBastard

Any news on when this awesome place is coming back?


----------



## Snowdog

Yeah. Sure miss that place, and their beer. On Christmas eve I was doing a bit of shopping and I sat down on the steps of the old place to text the wife. The only reminder left is the little license sign above the doors. 

The Grand Central is a nice beer bar, but too many times I walked up the stairs through the park to find the doors shut & locked.  I then end up at Milanos on Queen street with a pint of Little Creatures.

Hopefully the Brewhouse will return somewhere, sometime.


----------



## MarkBastard

I'm a bad Brisbanite, I don't know much about the CBD these days so I usually end up at the pig and whistle for a pint of kilkenny


----------



## kram

Mark lets hit Bris/Valley/Gabba for beers one afternoon til morning.


----------



## Snowdog

Mark^Bastard said:


> I'm a bad Brisbanite, I don't know much about the CBD these days so I usually end up at the pig and whistle for a pint of kilkenny



The one on Eagle Street? They had a decent ale on cask the last time I was there... Abbots? But $9.5/pint is a bit steep for me.


----------



## MarkBastard

kram: for sure



Snowdog said:


> The one on Eagle Street? They had a decent ale on cask the last time I was there... Abbots? But $9.5/pint is a bit steep for me.



Nah on queen street mall, its a pub actually on the mall street, not attached to a building. i like it there for some reason.

The Hilton is right there and its often quicker to take the lift up and use their toilets than to wait in line for the piss covered floor of the pig and whistle!


----------



## Bribie G

Elephant and wheelbarrow isn't too bad, Haven't been there for a while, had a couple of pom brews including Wells Bombardier and a German or two last time I was in.


----------



## Snowdog

Hmm.... Can't say I care much for the selection at Pig & Whistle Queens St. Liked the Old Speckled Hen when they had it, but the (nitro?) Wells Bombardier doesn't cut it with me. I find myself ordering a pot oc Cooper's Pale if that's where I'm having a beer. My Queen Street preference has moved to Milano across George St where they have Little Creatures Pale on tap. Usually I take the walk up to Ann St to see if the Platform is open first (Love the Alpha Pale Ale). Have to say I haven't visited the Elephant & Wheelbarrow as yet.


----------



## nate2g

Geez been a few years since I was last at E&W. Anyone know what's on draught there at the moment? I'm guessing more than likely just megaswill.

Pig & Whistle on Eagle isn't too bad. I wasn't over the moon with the English ales, as expected the conditioning is a let down. And as Snowdog mentioned a pint of the Green King Abbott ale is a rort. I'm happy with a pint of Cooper's PA or LCBA. 

Perhaps we should get an AHB gathering at Platform Bar going soon. Hopefully some new micros will make an appearance in the near future.


----------



## MarkBastard

Is there a micro-brew / decent pub map of Brisbane anywhere? Or a wiki thingo?


----------



## AlphaOne

So far i've not heard any positive news about a new pub... I'm currently staying busy cooking again. Keeping my fingers crossed though. 

Alpha Pale Ale is pretty good these days, pretty similar hop profile to my old PA, slightly less bitter and malty.


----------



## AlphaOne

New Brewhouse (or Brisbane Brewing Co.) news! we have finally recieved our liquor licences!
Our old pale ale stock (wich just won silver at the AIBAs*) is currently being served at the Shafston Hotel! go in and ask for it! 

will keep you updated!



*not bad for an 8 month old APA! imagine the score a fresh batch would get


----------



## Snowdog

So you're serving up the old Engine at the Shafston Hotel? Woo Hoo!


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> New Brewhouse (or Brisbane Brewing Co.) news! we have finally recieved our liquor licences!
> Our old pale ale stock (wich just won silver at the AIBAs*) is currently being served at the Shafston Hotel! go in and ask for it!
> 
> will keep you updated!
> 
> 
> 
> *not bad for an 8 month old APA! imagine the score a fresh batch would get



Sick of cooking yet?
Rumour is there'll be some interesting news soon.
Well done at the AIBAs. B)


----------



## Ross

Reliably informed there should be new premises open by July :super: 
....& in the city.

Looking forward to the opening party guys  

cheers Ross


----------



## AlphaOne

Ross said:


> Reliably informed there should be new premises open by July :super:
> ....& in the city.
> 
> Looking forward to the opening party guys
> 
> cheers Ross



who told you that? man i'm out of the loop.



winkle said:


> Sick of cooking yet?
> Rumour is there'll be some interesting news soon.
> Well done at the AIBAs. B)



utterly. thanks for the congrats


----------



## Snowdog

Ross said:


> Reliably informed there should be new premises open by July :super:
> ....& in the city.
> 
> Looking forward to the opening party guys
> 
> cheers Ross



Good News Indeedy! :beerbang:


----------



## Snowdog

.... and July has come & gone ...



Any updates?


----------



## Bribie G

Yeah it's getting a bit embarassing to be living in the Megaswill capital of Australia.


----------



## Ross

Like many things, there are delays & hurdles.... Looking good for Oct/Nov


cheers Ross


----------



## AndrewQLD

Ross said:


> Like many things, there are delays & hurdles.... Looking good for Oct/Nov
> 
> 
> cheers Ross



Can't wait :icon_cheers: 

Andrew


----------



## Snowdog

Ross said:


> Like many things, there are delays & hurdles.... Looking good for Oct/Nov
> 
> 
> cheers Ross


Good things take time I know.


----------



## Snowdog

:unsure: Any status updates??? :icon_drool2:


----------



## Snow

Bumpety-bump!


----------



## Snowdog

I talked to one of the guys serving at the Good Food & Wine show a weekend ago and the word on a brewhouse is sometime February. They are going to be selling bottled brew soon though. Can't remember the details.


----------



## AlphaOne

Grant did the good food and wine show, as I was fishing in Cooktown, I won't be holding my breath for the new Brewhouse.
How'd the beers taste at the show? I haven't brewed or even been to the brewery in a few months.


----------



## NickB

Shame is all I can say... The Brewhouse was a fantastic venue......

Hope something positive happens soon for all involved :beer: 

Cheers


----------



## Snowdog

B_chan said:


> Grant did the good food and wine show, as I was fishing in Cooktown, I won't be holding my breath for the new Brewhouse.
> How'd the beers taste at the show? I haven't brewed or even been to the brewery in a few months.


The BPA was tasting fantastic, and the Midnight stout brought back memories of the old brewhouse. I'm hoping to be able to get bottles somewhere soon! 
And yeah, I figured if the pub happens, it happens, but no breaths will be held. If it does, I doubt it will happen before I leave town in mid 2010....
I'm just happy I wasn't working at the time, had enough quid to enjoy myself, and enjoyed myself a lot before it closed. If only I had a lotto winning and could turn one of the old pubs into an independent place... Mick O'Malleys, Union Jack, somewhere... oh well.


----------



## AlphaOne

I've been waiting on that big lotto win too. Sure it must be just around the corner.


----------



## AlphaOne

The new Brewhouse will be opening on Monday in Wooloongabba at The Clarence Corner hotel!
Not sure what beers we will have on tap, we haven't brewed up all our stock yet. There is some aged stout and bock that is delicious. Brisbane Pale Ale will probably be making its debut too.
Come in and hassle the staff for your favourites!


----------



## WSC

B_chan said:


> The new Brewhouse will be opening on Monday in Wooloongabba at The Clarence Corner hotel!
> Not sure what beers we will have on tap, we haven't brewed up all our stock yet. There is some aged stout and bock that is delicious. Brisbane Pale Ale will probably be making its debut too.
> Come in and hassle the staff for your favourites!




Awesome news, nice and close to the busway too.

I can see a Brewhouse/German Club pub crawl coming on.


----------



## winkle

Hurrah! :beer: 
Southside  , have to renew my passport.


----------



## mrmatt

Yay!


----------



## Will88

Good to hear


----------



## MarkBastard

winkle said:


> Hurrah! :beer:



Agreed!



winkle said:


> Southside  , have to renew my passport.



Agreed!


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> The new Brewhouse will be opening on Monday in Wooloongabba at The Clarence Corner hotel!
> Not sure what beers we will have on tap, we haven't brewed up all our stock yet. There is some aged stout and bock that is delicious. Brisbane Pale Ale will probably be making its debut too.
> Come in and hassle the staff for your favourites!



When is the welcome back party  ?


----------



## Snowdog

B_chan said:


> The new Brewhouse will be opening on Monday in Wooloongabba at The Clarence Corner hotel!
> Not sure what beers we will have on tap, we haven't brewed up all our stock yet. There is some aged stout and bock that is delicious. Brisbane Pale Ale will probably be making its debut too.
> Come in and hassle the staff for your favourites!




*WOO-EFF'n- HOO!*

I think the 174/175 bus wil be my friend again! The old Brewhouse it was the 183... but then I wasn't working at the time.

It will be nice to enjoy your beer again for a few months before I leave town.

At the Brisbane Good Food & Wine show, you had bottles of brew. Are they available as well?


----------



## AlphaOne

Snowdog said:


> *WOO-EFF'n- HOO!*
> 
> I think the 174/175 bus wil be my friend again! The old Brewhouse it was the 183... but then I wasn't working at the time.
> 
> It will be nice to enjoy your beer again for a few months before I leave town.
> 
> At the Brisbane Good Food & Wine show, you had bottles of brew. Are they available as well?



We will have bottled beer, but not right away and I don't know what products, everything seems to be moving at a snail's pace at the moment. 
We're filtering a new and (somewhat) improved pale lager and hopefully there'll be a batch of honey-wheat and APA (engine) brewed next week.
Unfortunately the pale lager and and honey-wheat lager are our biggest sellers and they're priorities. If it were up to me I'd take them off altogether.
Seems likely there'll be more taps for us than at the old Brewhouse, maybe a dozen eventually; so we'll be able to brew more styles.


----------



## AlphaOne

As for the re-opening party... no idea. Hopefully sometime.


----------



## MarkBastard

B chan, I really liked your food and the general atmosphere at the old one. At the new one are you only continuing the beer production side of it and then putting that into an existing pub? Or are you guys controlling your own area of the pub?


----------



## Bribie G

We heard the news at BABBs last night and a cheer went round the room. :beerbang: What's the best bus to get there from South Brisbane or Central Station? I'll be able to get there ok but will probably need to take an ambulance home. 

Edit: yes like Mark said - last night the story was that you had the whole pub, so is it going to be renamed the Brewhouse or is the BH going to be a dedicated bar in the hotel, like the Platform Bar is?


----------



## AlphaOne

Grant and Michelle have bought the whole pub. We'll be cooking good pub food at a reasonable price. There's a beer garden, a massive verandah and a bottle-shop.


----------



## MarkBastard

B_chan said:


> Grant and Michelle have bought the whole pub. We'll be cooking good pub food at a reasonable price. There's a beer garden, a massive verandah and a bottle-shop.



AWESOME. That's incredible. Dare you to grow hops in the beer garden.


----------



## Paul H

winkle said:


> Hurrah! :beer:
> Southside  , have to renew my passport.



We have lifted the standards now winkle not sure that you'll get it renewed  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> Grant and Michelle have bought the whole pub. We'll be cooking good pub food at a reasonable price. There's a beer garden, a massive verandah and a bottle-shop.



I hope that the plasmas showing endless loops of female underwear ads and girly cream pie fights will return.


----------



## Snowdog

B_chan said:


> Grant and Michelle have bought the whole pub. We'll be cooking good pub food at a reasonable price. There's a beer garden, a massive verandah and a bottle-shop.



I guess this need updating then.

A quick look at Translink and its telling me the Mater stop on the busway (111 from King George Square, 120 130 140 150, etc from Queen Street, 174/175 on Adelaide St, etc.) is where to get off, so a walk down Stanley street is in order. It looks like the 116 from the city goes down Annerley St, but the run time ends at 8 something PM.


----------



## Lilo

Up until now I thought having to work in Woolloongabba had little going for it... 

But Now

WOOOHOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Will88

Awesome, I can walk there from uni


----------



## AndrewQLD

Fantastic news B_chan, been a long time coming so I expect you must be over the moon, I know it broke my heart when you shut the doors so it's great to see another venue opening.

Andrew


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> As for the re-opening party... no idea. Hopefully sometime.



Just let us know when you've got a reasonable line-up on tap and we'll bring our own par-tay.


----------



## DKS

Mark^Bastard said:


> AWESOME. That's incredible. Dare you to grow hops in the beer garden.



What a great idea ! Brilliant. Those who know will know of course.I like that.
Daz


----------



## beersom

DKS said:


> What a great idea ! Brilliant. Those who know will know of course.I like that.
> Daz


it is a very good idea.... me likey.... have a pint of Brendans finest under the leaves of POR  

congrats guys, looking forward to a beer there veeeeery soon


----------



## AlphaOne

sounds like an idea to me!


----------



## AlphaOne

Just a warning if you're planning to head down tomorrow, we will not have any of our beers on tap till at least afternoon, possibly not till Tuesday. and the original range will not be complete for at least a few weeks! 

Starting line-up will include: 
Brisbane Pale Ale, 4.5% light bodied, with fruity galaxy hops 
Midnight Stout, 6.9% stout, chocolatey, bitter and rich
Taffinator bock, 7.2% very rich maltiness

Star lager and the schwarzbier will be on by the weekend!


----------



## MarkBastard

B_chan said:


> Just a warning if you're planning to head down tomorrow, we will not have any of our beers on tap till at least afternoon, possibly not till Tuesday. and the original range will not be complete for at least a few weeks!
> 
> Starting line-up will include:
> Brisbane Pale Ale, 4.5% light bodied, with fruity galaxy hops
> Midnight Stout, 6.9% stout, chocolatey, bitter and rich
> Taffinator bock, 7.2% very rich maltiness
> 
> Star lager and the schwarzbier will be on by the weekend!



Gee mate anyone that rocks up to a pub and isn't happy with a 6.9% stout and 7.2% bock is an IDIOT.

I will be coming there in the week after easter as I have that week off work and wanna make the most of being able to drink heaps on work nights.

I dunno if you guys grow your own hops if they can be used somehow, maybe a Randall or something that's a once a year speciality during hop harvest time. That'd be awesome. Or at least let people pick a fresh flower, put it at the bottom of the pint glass before filling up. Dunno if that'd do anything other than look cool.


----------



## Bribie G

I hope they will have pint glasses and not the woosy girly goblet things they make you drink out of at the Platform Bar.


----------



## jetfoley

Lol I think ill make my way dwn there for a lunch time pint. Think Ill hitthe bock, maybe the pale ale aftr that.


----------



## MarkBastard

JetF said:


> Lol I think ill make my way dwn there for a lunch time pint. Think Ill hitthe bock, maybe the pale ale aftr that.



you sound like you're already drunk!


----------



## Bribie G

Heading down tomorrow with SWMBO for lunch, Want to have a look at the Clem and will be using it twice (first and last time  ) so two birds one stone


----------



## Will88

Will be there tonight after uni.

It's been too long since I've enjoyed a glass of that sweet bock.


----------



## AlphaOne

I just called Grant, he says our beer will definitely not be on tap today. BPA hopefully tomorrow and the other 2 by Wednesday. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MarkBastard

B_chan said:


> I just called Grant, he says our beer will definitely not be on tap today. BPA hopefully tomorrow and the other 2 by Wednesday. Fingers crossed.



pub with no beer  

or will you be selling typical megaswill?


----------



## AlphaOne

megaswill, I think there's coopers pale on tap


----------



## jetfoley

I can confirm this....  I just drove from Browns friken Plains to go check it out and the lady there just tells me that its changing hands today, nothing is any different. So i went and had a steak and a coopers at The Morrison, not a complete waste.


----------



## Bribie G

I'll leave it till next week then, won't fret too much about the Clem7. However SWMBO is expecting a wee excursion so we'll have lunch at the Geebung RSL instead and pick up Mark^Bastard's beer fridge at Nundah. Hmm, XXXX or VB? the choice... the choice..........


----------



## MarkBastard

Why don't you have XXXX from wooden casks at the brekkie creek bribie?


----------



## jlm

So no more punk rock shows at the clarence then? Small price to pay I 'spose. Make trips to Heinz better though. Baker (Flour Power at Highgate Hill), Butcher + Brewhouse (Same carpark, that'll save time), Nectar, German Club for another quick one then home. Grocery shopping keeps getting more expensive.....


----------



## MarkBastard

Why not just keep the punk shows going? A punk gig with microbrew being served would be awesome.


----------



## AlphaOne

I'm trying to convince them to keep it going, live, original music once a week sure couldn't hurt.


----------



## Bribie G

Mark^Bastard said:


> Why don't you have XXXX from wooden casks at the brekkie creek bribie?



And that steak

Yesssssss

F'n genius Mark


----------



## Snowdog

Cool. Didn't miss the beer yet, though nothing wrong with Cooper's Pale. Maybe getting the Little Creatures like you had at the old place will be a possibility? Hoping your beer will be on by the weekend as am thinking of stopping by after my attendance at the Byron Bay Bluesfest.

The BPA tasted really good at the GFWS last November, so am looking forward to a pint of that, schwarz, and a pint of dopplebock as well.




BribieG said:


> I hope they will have pint glasses and not the woosy girly goblet things they make you drink out of at the Platform Bar.



Ah yes, the 'schmiddy' 330ml for $6. 
Hopefully the glassware from the old brewhouse will be available. I liked the dimpled mugs...


----------



## Snow

BribieG said:


> And that steak
> 
> Yesssssss
> 
> F'n genius Mark
> 
> View attachment 36749


You're kidding right? Most overpriced steak in Queensland? And it was never THAT good. h34r:


----------



## Bribie G

Haven't had a steak there for about 12 years, probably gone downhill as many establishments do once they have made a name. We ended up at Northlakes instead and had food court Chinese instead :lol: Actually it was pretty good for food court, had real meat and chicken instead of the rubber stuff.


Edit: the shmiddy - that's $18 a litre and I just bought 1 1/2 litres of Czech Kozel from Dans while I was at Northlakes: $ 9.90. I don't mind paying say $7 or $8 a pint for craft stuff at pubs, but those schmiddies _are_ a bit rude.


----------



## MarkBastard

ROFL.

I don't mind the steaks, they're quite good for Brisbane steaks. Definitely expensive though and having to line up and all that bistro style but still pay that much is a joke... But you pay for atmosphere and that place is great for that.

So did you get the fridge okay bribie?


----------



## Bribie G

Yes thanks, picked it up from your Jetsons pad no problems - left 2 bottles at the door as well, US Amber from the comp last week and a UK amber on Admiral and styrians

cheers

going to test it out tonight and if it works ok i'll order a fridgemate from ross. my keyboard has stopped doing capitals, rebooting now


----------



## MarkBastard

Thanks! Nice mate I'm in the mood for some beer (how strange).


----------



## AlphaOne

The current BPA is better than the one we had at the GFWS IMO. 
Seems unlikely the punk shows will continue, cover bands will take over Friday and Saturday nights.


----------



## scoundrel

Mark^Bastard said:


> Why not just keep the punk shows going? A punk gig with microbrew being served would be awesome.





SECONDED! its almost like ive died and gone to heaven, i started homebrewing the week that the old brewhouse closed, decided "oh what the hell, dinner and a few beers at that brewhouse place would be nice" get there its closed end up next door at the irish pub drinking megaswill eating stoggy rubbish.
there's a bit of a microbrew following in the brisbane punk scene, and shit so long as there are no pokies everyones happy.


----------



## MarkBastard

scoundrelrogue said:


> there's a bit of a microbrew following in the brisbane punk scene, and shit so long as there are no pokies everyones happy.



And any punks not into microbrew would be easily converted compared to the average punter.


----------



## scoundrel

exactly right mark,the jubilee hotel in brisbane now gets and extra delivery of bullmers cider when punkfest runs once a month because punks in brisbane ar sick of drinking tooheys new. and when you point of the whole DIY attitude to homebrewing/microing and the actual cost you'll have more than a few coverts.

edit: contrary to popular opinion punks have "some" taste.


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> The current BPA is better than the one we had at the GFWS IMO.
> Seems unlikely the punk shows will continue, cover bands will take over Friday and Saturday nights.



Yay too good, when do *Me First and the Gimme Gimmes* start


----------



## scoundrel

or the go set, for once stillscotish can kick back and listen to someone else play the pipes and have a few beers.


----------



## Snowdog

So what are the open hours this holiday weekend? And is there any Brisbane Brewing Beers on tap as yet?

My Brisbane Transport beer tour used to consist of a ride to Queen Street, where I would take the half block walk to the Brewhouse on Albert Street. After it closed it was a somewhat longer walk to either the Platform or the Belgian Beer Cafe, usually with a stop at the Pig in the mall for a Stone & Wood. Then I started stopping at the South Bank busway station on my way in & out for a primer/capper of Alpha at the 5ifth Element. Now I'll be doing the same at the Mater stop... or will just make it to the mater stop... no, I have to support good beer around the city.


----------



## AlphaOne

We're closed Good Friday, and 10am till late the rest of the weekend. Brisbane Pale Ale is on tap now, Star lager should be on this evening. Hopefully we'll get the other 3 on by the weekend <_< 
I'll be working in the bar tonight, so will put some effort into the beers.

Don't forget the German club is only 5 minutes walk from us!


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> We're closed Good Friday, and 10am till late the rest of the weekend. Brisbane Pale Ale is on tap now, Star lager should be on this evening. Hopefully we'll get the other 3 on by the weekend <_<
> I'll be working in the bar tonight, so will put some effort into the beers.
> 
> Don't forget the German club is only 5 minutes walk from us!



I'll wait out until next weekend.
Satterdee could be a biggy


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> I'll wait out until next weekend.
> Satterdee could be a biggy




The Chappo's could be convinced to join you and Annie there Winkle?

let me know...


----------



## bradsbrew

winkle said:


> I'll wait out until next weekend.
> Satterdee could be a biggy






Chappo said:


> The Chappo's could be convinced to join you and Annie there Winkle?
> 
> let me know...


HMMMMMMMMMMMM.... I may have to work on saturday buy the looks of it. .............Now I just have to come up with a reason why I have to catch the train to work


----------



## Snowdog

bradsbrew said:


> HMMMMMMMMMMMM.... I may have to work on saturday buy the looks of it. .............Now I just have to come up with a reason why I have to catch the train to work


Pull the coil wire out and just try and start the car... 

The Clarence Corner Brewhouse seems the place to bee next Satterdee! I'll likely be there in the afternoon.


----------



## AlphaOne

I'll be brewing tomorrow, but will pop my head into the pub in the evening for a few.


----------



## winkle

Lunch time on the 10th Brendan until late  .

Rock out with ya 
View attachment 36876

out.

Any other takers other than the Chap Chaps?


----------



## winkle

_Ignoring my last drunken posting._
Any idea of what will be on tap over the weekend Brendan?
Looks like Saturday lunch is a goer.


----------



## beersom

Thinking of heading there on Saturday night.... be my last Saturday night in Queensland for a while.


----------



## Snowdog

Leaving Queensland??

And yeah, what Brisbane Brewing beers will be on tap..



Oh, and you need to do something with that Carlton Mid-Strength sign high up on the building.


----------



## beersom

Snowdog said:


> Leaving Queensland??



Yep !


----------



## chappo1970

winkle said:


> _Ignoring my last drunken posting._
> Any idea of what will be on tap over the weekend Brendan?
> Looks like Saturday lunch is a goer.




Can't shake me that easily Mr Winkles  :lol: 


Chap Chaps are still in!


----------



## Lilo

Went to the Clarence for lunch

Absolutely Fantastic Steak - $14.00.. Great Deal.

Brisie Pale Ale on Tap :icon_drool2: Brilliant. The other taps could almost be seen trying to hide, as if they knew they were crap and not worthy of being in the presence of greatness..


Looks like a few more taps on by next week. 

yuuuummmmmyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Snowdog

It will be good when they get their beer online. Sure would like a mug of taffinator Dopplebock.... :icon_drool2: :icon_cheers:


----------



## AlphaOne

Unfortunately there is _still_ only one beer on tap, if the keg of Hahn Superdry runs out before tomorrow, there will likely be 2 available. 
If not, you might be stuck drinking our lager. I recommend calling ahead to check if BPA is on tap, otherwise I sadly doubt you'll find it worthwhile.

Cheers, Brendan


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> Unfortunately there is _still_ only one beer on tap, if the keg of Hahn Superdry runs out before tomorrow, there will likely be 2 available.
> If not, you might be stuck drinking our lager. I recommend calling ahead to check if BPA is on tap, otherwise I sadly doubt you'll find it worthwhile.
> 
> Cheers, Brendan



Pifft, you just need a spot of creative spillage in the cellar this arvo, problem sorted


----------



## Bribie G

So did we sort out whether it's pints or schmiddies? Had some brilliant pints at the International Spring Hill the other day for $4.50 a pint. Woohoo.


----------



## Lilo

Bugga

Just had another great steak...... but.......

BPAs off... Sob Sob.... 

Pilsener is on. Nice but not the same league as the BPA.........


----------



## winkle

Lilo said:


> Bugga
> 
> Just had another great steak...... but.......
> 
> BPAs off... Sob Sob....
> 
> Pilsener is on. Nice but not the same league as the BPA.........



Lilo, can you take one for the team and empty the TED keg please??? 

edit ; can't spell and I'm at work!


----------



## Lilo

winkle said:


> Lilo, can you take one for the team and empty the TED keg please???
> 
> edit ; can't spell and I'm at work!




Was that typo "by the team" not "for the team" .


I may not empty it. but I'll go down trying...


----------



## winkle

Lilo said:


> Was that typo "by the team" not "for the team" .
> 
> 
> I may not empty it. but I'll go down trying...



"of/for"  been a long day.


----------



## winkle

Lilo wasn't wrong - great value steak! 
Had a good afternoon there with StillScottish, Brendan, SWMBO and the young fella on the BPAs, I forgot all about the painful foot. Hope the stout and bock get a run soon, Brendan. B)


----------



## paulwolf350

winkle said:


> _Ignoring my last drunken posting._
> Any idea of what will be on tap over the weekend Brendan?
> Looks like Saturday lunch is a goer.




What does "Rock out with you Chicken suit" mean anyway Perry?


----------



## AlphaOne

winkle said:


> Lilo wasn't wrong - great value steak!
> Had a good afternoon there with StillScottish, Brendan, SWMBO and the young fella on the BPAs, I forgot all about the painful foot. Hope the stout and bock get a run soon, Brendan. B)




Yeah, me too!


----------



## stillscottish

BPA was fantastic, ticked all my boxes. Steak was tender, tasty and good value.
Good beer, good food, good company. Shame I had to drag myself away for work.

I'll be back (insert cheesy accent)

Campbell


----------



## scoundrel

ive got next saturday and sunday off so after i get a piece of metal jammed through my earlobe i shall be in the need of a 1 ( or 12) cleansing ales and a nice steak,, would have come today but wat with the short work week last week and a large phone bill to pay i couldn't make it. anyone up for it? hopefully full(ish) range will be on tap.


----------



## Snowdog

I need a return visit for a beer or six....


----------



## Lilo

BPA and Pils on Tap today.. mmmmmmm ( my pref is definetly the BPA)

For Christ sake someone drain the Toohey Extra crappy tap do we can sample the Schwarz ....

Please Please... or maybe we should turn up with an angle grinder and a ladle to serve with ....

Great Tucka and Beer yet again...

Cheers


----------



## winkle

I wanna try the stout before it gets a heritage listing :icon_cheers:


----------



## MarkBastard

winkle said:


> I wanna try the stout before it gets a heritage listing :icon_cheers:



yeah and the bock...

maybe i should bring my megaswill drinking friends there. they'll be happy and they'll drink the low carb urine


----------



## winkle

Chap Chap up for lunch @ Brewhouse 2 on May 1? With hopefully some dark goodness on tap.


----------



## WSC

Any updates to what is on tap? I want to wait at least til there are 4 or so going before I trek in.


----------



## AlphaOne

Still just the 2 on... we have 5 beers in the cold room if that helps? Maybe I should just bring a coupling with a pluto-gun, to satisfy "special requests".


----------



## Adro85

Any clue as to what will be on tomorrow afternoon? Mate and I are heading in for our first Brewhouse session since the old CBD location  I loved the Engine PA.


----------



## MarkBastard

B_chan said:


> Still just the 2 on... we have 5 beers in the cold room if that helps? Maybe I should just bring a coupling with a pluto-gun, to satisfy "special requests".



Suits me fine.

Or you could just use the TED as a toilet cleaner


----------



## AlphaOne

Brisbane Pale Ale and Star Lager, the pale ale uses all Galaxy hops, pretty dry and refreshing fruitiness. The lager is a pale lager.


----------



## Snowdog

BPA is tops! It was the one redeeming factor to our 1st visit to Brewhouse 2.0 on Easter Sunday.


----------



## Adro85

Two mouthfuls into my first BPA...sensational! The Albert Street decor was a million times better though


----------



## Bribie G

Adro85 said:


> Two mouthfuls into my first BPA...sensational! The Albert Street decor was a million times better though



WTF? The Albert Street place looked like a cross between an East German bus station and a cow barn. Full of backpackers, Hobbits and Dwarves. :unsure:


----------



## AlphaOne

who doesn't like backpackers, hobbits and dwarves? The Schwarzbier went on tap yesterday!


----------



## jlm

Stopped in today on my way home and tried the Schwartz. Very, very nice. Quite roasty, reminded me of something which came to me on the way home. Brewdogs Zeitgeist minus the late hop flavor that the scottish beer has. Well worth stopping in for.
And Heinz Meats Bratwurst and Murguez for dinner tonight. Its all too convinient having these two so close to each other.


----------



## Snowdog

Ohhh.. I miss the Schwarz. Will have to swing by on my day off this week.


----------



## AlphaOne

Midnight Extra Stout is on tap!


----------



## Snowdog

Yeah! Thursday afternoon!


----------



## Lilo

Wohoo Lunch tomorrow methinks


----------



## Will88

So now there is:

Brisbane Pale Ale
Star Lager
Scwartz
Midnight Extra Stout

Any idea when we'll see the bock on tap?


----------



## AlphaOne

It will definitely be on either sooner or later. 
Schwarz has no t!


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> It will definitely be on either sooner or later.
> Schwarz has no t!



Four taps Brendan? Things are looking up - only another eight to go  
I'll see if I can squeeze a visit (and a steak) in later in the week.


----------



## argon

At the brewhouse right now. Been throight the schwarz... Now onto the BPA having a chat with Grant. mmmm... Galaxy. :icon_drool2: could make this a regular event.


----------



## scoundrel

if im still good for time ill swing by friday arvo


----------



## AlphaOne

Something I've noticed with the BPA: the first few hours the keg is on are so much better than the next day. I drank the first pint out of a new keg on Saturday, and it was superb, at least twice as good as the pint before.


----------



## Bribie G

Argon you are truly a drinking machine


----------



## AlphaOne

I'll be filtering the new honey-wheat lager in about a week (which I've added a little bit of nelson sauvin to) so there are almost another 2 beers waiting in line. 
I'm also keen to use the yeast from the BPA that is on its way to brew the old amarillo/cascade APA (formerly Engine) with. Hopefully on the weekend. 
The more you all hassle the bar-staff for new beers, the more pressure management will have to install/free-up more taps for us!


----------



## argon

BribieG said:


> Argon you are truly a drinking machine



So sad I had to leave... looks like lunchtime tomorrow for the Pilsner then... :icon_drool2: sounds like it's getting better every day.


----------



## winkle

Yes! Lunch Friday is now pretty much go. Steak & stout & schwarz :icon_drool2:


----------



## stillscottish

Mmmmmmm. What time?
I've got to be up the hill by 3.30 and could easily be persuaded to drop in on the way past. :beerbang: 

Campbell


----------



## winkle

stillscottish said:


> Mmmmmmm. What time?
> I've got to be up the hill by 3.30 and could easily be persuaded to drop in on the way past. :beerbang:
> 
> Campbell



Say 1 or 1.30pm?
Hey, I might just have to Archive the afternoon after that. :icon_cheers:


----------



## winkle

12-1pm locked in Eddie, could be a messy afternoon.


----------



## jlm

Hey I might pop in as well... Boss has decided we're to play golf at Vic park tomorrow morning instead of work. Planing on stopping in at the platform bar too, could get there later.


----------



## Snowdog

Did my city tour the wrong day & missed you guys... oh well. Gotta do it when one has the day I guess.

Hit the Clarence Corner Brewhouse for a Schwarz & a BPA, and enjoyed hearing the old music tracks from Albert Street while the lingerie models walked their stuff on the TV. I then went to the 5th Element for an Alpha, but Jill informed me they were out of kegs and offered me a bottle. I declined, opting for a Franziskaner Weisse from the tap instead. I do hope they get Alpha back on. Enjoyed the brew as I watched Jill work the bar before heading into the city. Had a fresh, great-tasting Stone & Wood at the Queen St Pig, then went up to the Platform to see what was on. Had a lovely tasting Sunny Coast Rye ESB, then went down to catch the bus to Boundary St. Topped the day off with a White Rabbit at the Archive.


----------



## AlphaOne

by the way; the 6.9% Extra Stout is $6.50 a pint.


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> by the way; the 6.9% Extra Stout is $6.50 a pint.



Sold! 
See you at lunch?


----------



## AlphaOne

not today! I'll be in after dinner for a couple though.


----------



## winkle

Top day, great steak with Schwarz and stouts with family and Campbell and Snow @ Brewhaus #2. Had a few rounds then headed off to Archive for some White Rabbits, Lord Nelsons etc etc. Even found Ben wandering around Nectar. Now home for pizzas and footy


----------



## Snow

Was a great afternoon. I have to say the staek was excellent and priced so I will be back many times just for the food. The beer seals the deal! I enjoyed all the micros on offer, especially the Brisbane Pale Ale and the stout. Well done Brewhouse - can't wait to taste the full range when you're in full swing!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## AlphaOne

It will be great once we've got new taps installed and an extended range of draught beers on offer.


----------



## winkle

I did enjoy the Schwarz and the Midnight Stout the other day Brendan, good work.
_(hope your pocket's not too wet now)_ B)


----------



## AlphaOne

I, uh.. don't know what that means.


----------



## Snowdog

B_chan said:


> It will be great once we've got new taps installed and an extended range of draught beers on offer.



...so you can carry VB & VB Gold? Hahn's Light and Cascade Light? 

Seriously.... will you become the Brisbane equivelent to Melbourne's Taphouse??? Ihope you get MT Moderation in for the house mid-strength, and that Sunny Coast ESB is pretty good....


----------



## stillscottish

B_chan said:


> I, uh.. don't know what that means.



I think he might have been pissing in it


----------



## winkle

Anyone up for stout schwarz BPA lunch today :icon_cheers: ?


----------



## AlphaOne

heading down to Evan's head for a spot of spearfishing today!


----------



## Snowdog

winkle said:


> Anyone up for stout schwarz BPA lunch today :icon_cheers: ?



How about Thursday? :beerbang: 

And when will the Up Your Kilt be back? Or Taffinator??


----------



## Snowdog

winkle said:


> Anyone up for stout schwarz BPA lunch today :icon_cheers: ?



How about Thursday? :beerbang: 

And when will the Up Your Kilt be back? Or Taffinator??


----------



## winkle

Well lunch was good, steak was excellent as was the stout



Finished up with a few schwarz pints.


----------



## AlphaOne

Snowdog said:


> How about Thursday? :beerbang:
> 
> And when will the Up Your Kilt be back? Or Taffinator??



Dunno. I don't think we're re-ordering Hahn Premium Light, so hopefully when that runs out the bock will go on.
Haven't brewed any scottish ale yet, or our old APA... just need to boot off XXXX bitter and gold, Tooheys New and extra-dry and VB. then we'll have plenty of room.


----------



## Lilo

B_chan said:


> Dunno. I don't think we're re-ordering Hahn Premium Light, so hopefully when that runs out the bock will go on.
> Haven't brewed any scottish ale yet, or our old APA... just need to boot off XXXX bitter and gold, Tooheys New and extra-dry and VB. then we'll have plenty of room.




Boot away


----------



## Snowdog

B_chan said:


> Dunno. I don't think we're re-ordering Hahn Premium Light, so hopefully when that runs out the bock will go on.
> Haven't brewed any scottish ale yet, or our old APA... just need to boot off XXXX bitter and gold, Tooheys New and extra-dry and VB. then we'll have plenty of room.




It looks like I'll be by Thursday after work... six'ish. Have to try one of them steak & Schwarzs combos I think. 

That Scottish Ale was my fav at Albert St. Those old regulars best get a drinking and clear out them megaswills! Get them converted to Starlager yet?


----------



## thirstycritter

This is so bloody exciting. First Archive opening, now this. Maybe there's a future for craft beer in Brisbane after all!

I'll be down to sample the whole range ASAP! Might have to bring the tour groups through as well. Any idea what time they open on Saturday & Sunday?


----------



## AlphaOne

Pete Critter said:


> This is so bloody exciting. First Archive opening, now this. Maybe there's a future for craft beer in Brisbane after all!
> 
> I'll be down to sample the whole range ASAP! Might have to bring the tour groups through as well. Any idea what time they open on Saturday & Sunday?



Saturday: 10am-late
Sunday: 10am-midnight

there are actually a few of the locals who've turned to both the Lager and BPA, which is nice.


----------



## Lilo

B_chan said:


> Saturday: 10am-late
> Sunday: 10am-midnight
> 
> there are actually a few of the locals who've turned to both the Lager and BPA, which is nice.




Careful they don't drink it all... Hide the Schwarz for special guests.... like us.


Won't take long before the locals won't drink swill ever again. Great to hear things are going from strength to strength...


----------



## Snowdog

B_chan said:


> Saturday: 10am-late
> Sunday: 10am-midnight
> 
> there are actually a few of the locals who've turned to both the Lager and BPA, which is nice.




That's great! Brisbane today reminds me of Seattle circa 1982-84. All the pubs had the usualy Rainier, Olympia, Lucky, Bud, Pabt's, Coors, any number of megaswill lagers here, and microbrews like Red Hook, Hale's and Grant's (R.I.P.) tried to make inroads. You found the certain pubs that were stepping out and carrying the 'craft' brews and traveled there to enjoy a session. Most other pubs refused to carry 'homebrew' and soldiered on with the old school. Now, you can't step off a curb in Seattle without tripping over a craft brewpub, and even the oldest of old-school dive bars will have Manny's or Mac n Jack on tap along with Red Hook.

So yes... its all good, and I hope that Brewhouse and archive and 5th Element and Platform and Spotted Cow, and the Taphouses, gain support and thrive! I'm trying to do my part.... *belch*


----------



## AlphaOne

Lilo said:


> Careful they don't drink it all... Hide the Schwarz for special guests.... like us.
> 
> 
> Won't take long before the locals won't drink swill ever again. Great to hear things are going from strength to strength...



there is plenty of BPA and Schwarzbier, no need to fret.


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> there is plenty of BPA and Schwarzbier, no need to fret.



The stout is mine, I tell you, mine! B) .


----------



## Lilo

winkle said:


> The stout is mine, I tell you, mine! B) .




Except for the ones I will have Fri Arvo...


----------



## AlphaOne

that won't be running out in a hurry either. I actually found a keg of stout packaged early '08... that should be pretty nice.


----------



## Snowdog

B_chan said:


> that won't be running out in a hurry either. I actually found a keg of stout packaged early '08... that should be pretty nice.



Is it on tap now?


----------



## AlphaOne

nope, I'm saving it. it's hidden


----------



## Bribie G

Snowdog said:


> That's great! Brisbane today reminds me of Seattle circa 1982-84. All the pubs had the usualy Rainier, Olympia, Lucky, Bud, Pabt's, Coors, any number of megaswill lagers here, and microbrews like Red Hook, Hale's and Grant's (R.I.P.) tried to make inroads. You found the certain pubs that were stepping out and carrying the 'craft' brews and traveled there to enjoy a session. Most other pubs refused to carry 'homebrew' and soldiered on with the old school. Now, you can't step off a curb in Seattle without tripping over a craft brewpub, and even the oldest of old-school dive bars will have Manny's or Mac n Jack on tap along with Red Hook.
> 
> So yes... its all good, and I hope that *Brewhouse and archive and 5th Element and Platform and Spotted Cow, and the Taphouses,* gain support and thrive! I'm trying to do my part.... *belch*


Not forgetting the International at Spring Hill, I had some of Rudy's brews there a few weeks ago, bloody nice, especially the Irish Red. My UQ buddy and I will be hitting the Brewhouse for lunch next Thursday week, then on to the German Club, might not make it to BABBs afterwards however.


----------



## Snowdog

BribieG said:


> Not forgetting the International at Spring Hill, I had some of Rudy's brews there a few weeks ago, bloody nice, especially the Irish Red. My UQ buddy and I will be hitting the Brewhouse for lunch next Thursday week, then on to the German Club, might not make it to BABBs afterwards however.


Yeah, that Spring Hill Irish Red is quite good! Need to get myself up there again.

Tonight I think I may take a bus trip down to the Brewhouse for a couple...


----------



## winkle

BribieG said:


> Not forgetting the International at Spring Hill, I had some of Rudy's brews there a few weeks ago, bloody nice, especially the Irish Red. My UQ buddy and I will be hitting the Brewhouse for lunch next Thursday week, then on to the German Club, *might not make it to BABBs afterwards however.*



What  !! Wash your mouth out with beer!
Just think how finely honed your palate will be at 7.30/8 pm


----------



## Batz

B_chan said:


> nope, I'm saving it. it's hidden




I suggest you have it on tap on the 18th.

Batz


----------



## Snowdog

Yeah! The 18th!

Though the stock Midnight was tasting pretty darn good tonight!


----------



## AlphaOne

Honey wheat lager is going on tap tonight... Bock misses out again.


----------



## Adro85

Can't wait for my next Brewhouse visit...slated for Thursday the 27th  too far away!


----------



## Will88

I finally got down there and sampled the BPA, Midnight stout, Star lager and Sunshine wheat. BPA was definitely the stand out but it was good to sample the old familiar drops again.

Still eagerly awaiting the return of the bock though.


----------



## Snowdog

Enjoyed a pot of Schwarz this afternoon on my in to the city. I see they had some new furniture stacked inside the door still in boxes, and they quit selling the 425ml 'schooner'.

Had I known how my West End adventure was going to turn out, I would have stayed for a couple more.


----------



## AlphaOne

Will88 said:


> I finally got down there and sampled the BPA, Midnight stout, Star lager and Sunshine wheat. BPA was definitely the stand out but it was good to sample the old familiar drops again.
> 
> Still eagerly awaiting the return of the bock though.



Stout is my favourite.

*edit: I had a half of the honey wheat and it's not bad for a simple lager! The nelson Sauvin lifts it pretty well.


----------



## AlphaOne

If I do say so myself


----------



## Snow

A honey wheat lager with NS! Sounds intriguing.... 

Might have to pop on over for a sample  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## AlphaOne

Don't get too excited mate! It's a stepping stone beer, I've used nelson sauvin very sparingly.


----------



## Will88

It still goes down nicely though.


----------



## Snowdog

I don't think I ever had the Sunshine at Albert St. Have to give it a try.


----------



## nardcooker

My son is a VIP at the Mater hospital, we are heading in for another operation this Wednesday, will have a couple of hours while he's in the theater, what better place to go to de-stress while it's all happening. Was hoping to make the trip with a happier frame of mind, never the less I will be up for a drink or 10.


----------



## TidalPete

Snow said:


> A honey wheat lager with NS! Sounds intriguing....


Very nice with but with the NS rather subdued Snow when you consider that Batz didn't gag when he sampled it being it a wheatie & all.   

Speaking for myself, of all the beers we sampled the BPA was exceptional along with the Honey Wheat Lager which took No 1 spot IMHO.
The rest of what we sampled were ok but rather ordinary I am sad to say.
Since this is a thread re the Brewhouse I refuse to mention the German Club's contribution to good beer in Brisbane so I won't.  

TP


----------



## AlphaOne

TidalPete said:


> Very nice with but with the NS rather subdued Snow when you consider that Batz didn't gag when he sampled it being it a wheatie & all.
> 
> Speaking for myself, of all the beers we sampled the BPA was exceptional along with the Honey Wheat Lager which took No 1 spot IMHO.
> The rest of what we sampled were ok but rather ordinary I am sad to say.
> Since this is a thread re the Brewhouse I refuse to mention the German Club's contribution to good beer in Brisbane so I won't.
> 
> TP



you didn't like the stout?


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> you didn't like the stout?



He probably forgot he had it.



:icon_chickcheers: Pete.


----------



## Batz

B_chan said:


> you didn't like the stout?




He had a stout and yes he did liked it, it was a bit early in the day for me to have a stout ( weird I know but that's me) I really enjoyed the Pils and the BPA.

Batz


----------



## TidalPete

B_chan said:


> you didn't like the stout?



To me the Stout was nice but nothing exceptional I am sorry to say B_chan.  & it's hard to forget your third drink of the day Winkle.  
Like I said, my favourites were the Honey Wheat & the BPA.

TP


----------



## Snowdog

I'll take the Sunshine Honey Wheat, BPA, Schwarz, & Stout in that order please... the Starlager is the ordinary one of the corrent bunch. of course, I'm waiting for the Up Your Kilt to make a return, and the Dopplebock.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## AlphaOne

TidalPete said:


> To me the Stout was nice but nothing exceptional I am sorry to say B_chan.  & it's hard to forget your third drink of the day Winkle.
> Like I said, my favourites were the Honey Wheat & the BPA.
> 
> TP



No need to apologise, as long as you like some of the beers I'm happy. 

Cheers, Brendan


----------



## AlphaOne

Short  of the bottling line taken yesterday.


----------



## Scruffy




----------



## Will88

Certainly a lot quicker than a hand cranked bottle capper...


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> Short  of the bottling line taken yesterday.




Wow, when did you get that?


----------



## Bribie G

Is the bottled BPA just available in house or is it on sale anywhere around the place?


----------



## Snowdog

BribieG said:


> Is the bottled BPA just available in house or is it on sale anywhere around the place?




Yeah, what he said.


----------



## AlphaOne

winkle said:


> Wow, when did you get that?



about a year ago :/ 

It will be available soon at the pub bottle-shop only.


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> about a year ago :/
> 
> It will be available soon at the pub bottle-shop only.



Good work Brewhouse  .
(Now you just need to bottle up some small batch seasonals and hype them).


----------



## Snowdog

Cool. I'll be able to grab a few bottles when I leave town in July...


----------



## Mister

B_chan said:


> about a year ago :/
> 
> It will be available soon at the pub bottle-shop only.



Impressive! A year ago though but not in operation for all that time? I've seen a bottler they use at Burleigh Heads Brewery and that was worth tens of thousands of dollars and it was not as full of awesome as this one. To have it idle for a year must have been painful (if that was the case). I'll have to help as best I can by drinking as much of you BPA as possible - quite possibly the best beer I've had off tap in Brisvegas. Still $15 a jug?

Also do you do gluten free food at all? Considering arranging a staff "meeting" at the Brewhouse.

Cheers,

M


----------



## AlphaOne

Mister said:


> Impressive! A year ago though but not in operation for all that time? I've seen a bottler they use at Burleigh Heads Brewery and that was worth tens of thousands of dollars and it was not as full of awesome as this one. To have it idle for a year must have been painful (if that was the case). I'll have to help as best I can by drinking as much of you BPA as possible - quite possibly the best beer I've had off tap in Brisvegas. Still $15 a jug?
> 
> Also do you do gluten free food at all? Considering arranging a staff "meeting" at the Brewhouse.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> M



The bottler has been a source of some frustration. Took a while to get everything working properly.

Yeah, there's gluten free stuff on the menu.


----------



## AlphaOne

but no gluten-free beer.


----------



## Adro85

Hey Brendan. Last time I was in there (couple months ago) you had Fox Sports on in one of the bars. Do you also get ESPN? Because a mate and I are looking for a place to watch the NBA Finals this week (around 11am or so onwards) and we love your beers so we thought the Brewhouse would be the perfect spot.


----------



## AlphaOne

(07) 3891 1011, I tried to call them myself, but just ran out of phone credit.
I think we do have ESPN, but not sure.


----------



## winkle

Short notice but is anyone up for a steak lunch today, say 1-1.30?
(Just gotta get a load of bessa blocks first.)


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Fcuk that's tempting Winkle. I'm supposed to be half way through a mash at that time though.


----------



## winkle

Did anyone find my sausage?
Damm that Vitus, my memory after the German club is a bar somewheres then ???????
I blame Brendans' stout 

Edit: sausage found in the fridge along with my wallet & dignity.


----------



## Ross

LOL - Great afternoon/evening,....damn that sausage, I'm sure it was that, that upset my stomach.

Cheers Ross


----------



## winkle

Coming soon (next weekend?) on tap should be the Brewhouse Bock and White Rabbit Dark and White - if my befuddled brain remembers correctly. Probably on in a different bar to the usual one, so you may have to ask.


----------



## Snowdog

MMmm.... Bock! 

So, there are how many bars at the Brewhouse now?


----------



## Will88

Pretty sure there is 3.

One in the TAB room, one facing the room with all the tables/pool table and one past the bottle shop. I haven't been to the third one but I'm told it is there.


----------



## Snowdog

I haven't checked out the bottleshop or what's past it. 

Good news is I got the wife to give it another try Saturday noon and we had a nice platter and the Schwarz & BPA was tasting great!


----------



## AlphaOne

I am not 100% happy with this batch of BPA, had some yeast issues (amongst other things), it's a bit sweet and doesn't have the same fresh resiny character the previous batch had. Fortunately will be brewing another batch this weekend! Followed closely by a new Scottish Ale and American Pale Ale.

Also, we bottled some BPA today, it will be available in the bottle-shop tomorrow!


----------



## Snowdog

So my second look at the glass was for a reason. No matter, it went down good.

New Scottish Ale? Hope it tastes as good as the Up Your Albert St. Kilt!  
And are we talking "Engine" Pale???


----------



## AlphaOne

It will be more or less the same as the old Scottish, and yes; the beer formerly known as Engine will be brewed soon.


----------



## MarkBastard

What would be the predicted beers on tap for this Saturday?


----------



## AlphaOne

No, not likely.


----------



## MarkBastard

???


----------



## Snowdog

Hmm... maybe a bit of mis-comm there.

I'll predict Midnight Stout, Scwarzbeir, BPA, Starlager, Honey Wheat, and hopefully maybe Dopplebock?


----------



## AlphaOne

Bock won't be on this weekend, neither will White Rabbit. Hopefully both of them will be on early next week.


----------



## mrmatt

went last weekend Stout was eawsome, and the BPA was greatly improved from when we visited in the 1st week.


----------



## Snowdog

I think most everything has improved since the 1st week.

Enjoyed lunch & a pint last weekend with the bro-in-law. I will say the chips and the salmon was way over-salted. I was thinking the cook must smoke...


----------



## AlphaOne

This is Australia mate, all cooks smoke. 

Scottish ale is fermenting!


----------



## MarkBastard

Went here on Friday night. The BPA and the Stout are awesome. The Pilsner is just a Pilsner, which never really excites me.

The food / eating area was a bit of a let down. The website makes it look a lot better than what it is, unless there's two different parts? There's a photo of a steak on a website for example that makes it look like fine dining when in fact it's just cheap pub bistro. Not that there's anything wrong with that. The price was right.

The place still feels like a suburban pub with not much going for it unfortunately, other than the beer of course which is great. A good start either way. I see potential in the venue.


----------



## Snowdog

B_chan said:


> This is Australia mate, all cooks smoke.
> 
> Scottish ale is fermenting!


 Tops! Can't wait for the Scottish! And good on all Aussie cooks smoking, I guess it why youy pay for the food first there eh?.. smoke like a chimney, but take it easy on the salt please.

Had the sample platter today with some Schwarzbeir & BPa, and it all was great!


----------



## AlphaOne

Not trying to defend 'em. I find it very frustrating that cooks smoke.


----------



## MarkBastard

B chan are you able to tell me what malts are used in the stout? Don't have to be too specific. Not looking to clone it, just interested.


----------



## Snowdog

Yeah, I hear that mate. 

I saw a keg being carted in yesterday.... was hoping it was the Dopplebock!


----------



## thirstycritter

Dropped in here with a tour group for the first time last week, everyone had a blast. Fantastic friendly service behind the bar (considering they had to pump out 10 tasting trays in quick succession!)

Highlights were definitely the Schwarz and the IPA. 

Fantastic place to wind up a tour with the pool table and ample seating. We'll be back next weekend!


----------



## ebo

Dropped in last weekend for a sit down after a hard day in and out of bike shops! Tough life...  

Really enjoyed a late arvo sit down, read the paper, had some chips which were great, although the sauce could use some work (too fluid, didn't stick to the chips).
The BPA was great. Should have had the pilsner first (rookie error) and the Stout was a really nice finish.

Thanks for doing what you do B_Chan.

Ebo


----------



## winkle

Anyone know whats on offer this weekend?
Last time I was there, White Rabbit was advertised but not actually on tap (nor was the bock <_< ).


----------



## AlphaOne

Yeah, still not on. Still advertised on the walls. The only new addition is Little Creatures Brown Ale.


----------



## AlphaOne

BPA is presently available in bottles for $15 a sixer.


----------



## AlphaOne

Also, it's a brand new batch, much nicer than the previous one! Dryer with a cleaner hop character.


----------



## AlphaOne

The new BPA is now on tap. I hope you'll enjoy it much more than the previous batch. It's good!


----------



## winkle

B_chan said:


> The new BPA is now on tap. I hope you'll enjoy it much more than the previous batch. It's good!



So what is on tap now Brendan?
(other than the mega-swill of course)
More taps installed yet?


----------



## AlphaOne

Nothing new since the LCBA. The Scottish is ready to go on, but waiting for the new taps to be hooked up, need a couple of fittings, it may take some time...
Although, the Bock should be on very soon (to replace the stout).


----------



## Snowdog

Still no Bock on tap??? I was worried I would miss it being in Seattle. Hoping its on soon as I'll be back soon.


----------



## AlphaOne

Bock went on tap yesterday, it's a lot dryer than it was at the old Brewhouse, and the yeast has made itself quite apparent, but still pretty nice. 2 different signs depicting Alcohol content: 6.5 and 7.1, it's actually 7.2%.


----------



## AlphaOne

LC Brown ale is off, and White Rabbit White Ale is on.


----------



## beerbrewer76543

I should be dropping in for a few pints next week when I head over to QLD for the Moto Trials Champs at Thunderbird Park in Mt Tamborine


----------



## Will88

I managed to drop in and sample the bock yesterday. It wasn't quite as full on as I remembered, not as malty sweet. Still a nice beer and it remains my favourite of the brewhouse beers.

Also tried the white rabbit white ale. I think they're still having some quality control issues. I tasted a promo bottles a few months ago before it was officially released and really enjoyed it. Then over the last month I've sampled a few instances of bottle/tap and it hasn't lived up to that first taste.


----------



## ebo

Dropped in again today for a stab at the bock, schwarz and a read of the paper. The bock was ok if a little muted for my tastes but I have grown used to the big german bocks over winter so my expectations were a bit off maybe? The Schwarz was very enjoyable, nice smooth drinking lager. But black. The way it should be IMO. 

Too bad the decent poker crowd were all drinking coke and swill...

Cheers
Ebo


----------



## AlphaOne

New Scottish Ale is on tap!


----------



## Snowdog

Woo Hoo! I was there yesterday afternoon and enjoyed either a 'Taffy Bock' (tap name) or a 'Taffinator Dopplebock' (on the blackboard). Tasted greeat though it seemed about another beer's worth expolded and overran the glass in foam while it was tapped.

Have to get back for some Scottish!


----------



## winkle

I might get down for lunch on Saturday if I get my sh*it-in-the-one-sock. Anything new on Brendan?


----------



## geoff_tewierik

Just let Ross know now you'll be there Perry


----------



## Snowdog

Enjoyed lunch at the Brewhouse today. Had a Schwarz & a Taffinator while the wife had a couple Up Your Kilts. other Brewhouse beer they have is Starlager, Sunshine Honey Wheat, and BPA. Didn't see the Midnight Stout except on the menu for the stout pie.


----------



## AlphaOne

Sorry I didn't get back to you Perry, been a bit busy!

They swapped the stout for the bock, once the bock is gone, stout will be back... hopefully I'll be brewing another stout soon.

You like the Scottish?

Cheers.


----------



## stillscottish

What's not to like about the Scottish!!


----------



## beerbrewer76543

I popped in last week on the Tuesday around lunch time and had a couple of pint of the Scottish... Very nice indeed!

Cheers :beer:


----------



## Snowdog

The Scottish is very tasty indeed! In fact, I'm thinking of heading in now for one or three!


----------



## Shed101

Dropped in on Sat night while the fireworks and planes were whizzing around. 

Had a so-so BPA (seemed a bit flat) and a much nicer D/bock, then saw the LC Stout on the list. 

$8/pint which is pretty good ... except it wasn't actually on yet, barman got me a pint bottle from their bottlo (tho' charged me $9 for it). 

... won't be rushing to try it on tap, or to buy any more in bottles. Just an ordinary stout IMHO.

Sounds like I should've tried the Scottish - I was tempted but didn't have time.


----------



## Snowdog

I noticed the BPA seems to fluctuate and vary in taste and hoppiness from visit to visit. I tend to get a Schwarz to start anymore as it's quite consistant. If I'm up for 3 pints in a Brewhouse session, it goes Schrarz, Scottish, Dopplebock. Still have the BPA if I'm just flying by for one & have other business in the city.


----------



## AlphaOne

Snowdog said:


> I noticed the BPA seems to fluctuate and vary in taste and hoppiness from visit to visit. I tend to get a Schwarz to start anymore as it's quite consistant. If I'm up for 3 pints in a Brewhouse session, it goes Schrarz, Scottish, Dopplebock. Still have the BPA if I'm just flying by for one & have other business in the city.




I did have trouble with one of the batches, I stupidly, and at the last minute sourced yeast from a nearby HB shop instead of Rosco, I was assured it was US05. I am now quite sure it wasn't. gravity ended up way to high, and consequently perceived bitterness was low. 

The dry hops were also so-so, I wasn't happy with them, but the bean-counters wouldn't let me throw them away <_< 
The batch on tap now, and the upcoming new batch are both lovely and hoppy. I don't foresee any issues with the BPA in the future.
It tastes even better straight off the dry-hops.

I am surprised at how many people are loving the Scottish! It has peated-malt in it! Not complaining mind, drink up! That way I might get to brew a Tripel.

Cheers, Brendan


----------



## AlphaOne

B_chan said:


> I don't foresee any issues with the BPA in the future.


I 'spose it's unlikely I'll foresee anything in the past... just thought I should specify :lol:


----------



## AlphaOne

Oh, and I don't know why the pale ale would be flat... I'll look into it, thanks.


----------



## ebo

Brendan, just letting you know on Saturday after lunch I am bringing some of the people from my monthly tasting group. Its our first 'on premises' event and I'm very much looking forward to seeing them enjoy some locally made beers. The only one I haven't had is the Scottish and given my enjoyment of the BrewBoys effort 'seeing double' I think I will be pleased!
Really hope you get to make that tripel. Its close to my fav style.

Cheers
Ebo


----------



## AlphaOne

I won't be in, I'm Judging at the QABCs
Good luck, hope you enjoy the beers.


----------



## Snowdog

Had a pot of BPA on the lunch steak special, and it did taste different. Much more citrusy flavour. Still a bit different than the forst ones I had after the re-opening.

So the beer menu has 'Texas Walker' Pale on the 'coming soon' list. Is this theold 'Engine' ? For some reason I read 'Texas Walker' and I see Chuck Norris doing a roundhouse kick to my head. 

Oh yeah, the Schwarz & the Scottish tasted great today too!


----------



## AlphaOne

It is the former Engine, that's the idea, the logo for walker is a fist punching through a sheriff's badge.


----------



## Snowdog

Cool! Should be good! I have to say I've taken a liking to the Schwarz! A pint inbound to the city is tops! 

I have to say that the Taffinator Dopplebock has to be about the best beer deal in the city. $7 for a pint of this lovely 7.2% brew is right on!


----------



## AlphaOne

Snowdog said:


> Cool! Should be good! I have to say I've taken a liking to the Schwarz! A pint inbound to the city is tops!
> 
> I have to say that the Taffinator Dopplebock has to be about the best beer deal in the city. $7 for a pint of this lovely 7.2% brew is right on!



The bock has proven itself as a man-killer, many good people have been undone, just as predicted.


----------



## jlm

Met a few mates in there today after work (again), have to say I'm finding it hard to go past the scottish. Nice beer, even the non beer nerds in my circle of friends are getting into it. If only the group behind us could go past goldies and the golden microphone.


----------



## AlphaOne

Brewed another stout today! I love stout.


----------



## Snowdog

Your Midnight Stout is quite good! 

So is the stout going to replace the Dopplebock? Or will another megabrew tap be converted?


----------



## AlphaOne

It will probably knock the schwarzbier off, sorry... make your complaints heard at the pub, I had nothing to do with it!


----------



## Snowdog

I did. Said I would be in for Schwarz a couple times a week.

I don;t know if it's just me and my tastebuds, but the BPA tasted like lemon juice last Saturday.


----------



## AlphaOne

That doesn't sound good! have you had the same problem before? 

the pale ale is a little tart, but that's to make it more refreshing (there isn't any lime and salt in it)


----------



## winkle

I was going for lunch today but doing stuff got in the way. Anyone up for Saturday lunch next week?
Campbell?
Ross?? (you gotta get some practise in  )


----------



## stillscottish

Working till 2 :-(


----------



## Snowdog

The Taffinator is gone but the Midnight Stout is back and tasting good!

The Wednesday night Pizza & Jug spesh is most excellent!


----------



## winkle

Snowdog said:


> The Taffinator is gone but the Midnight Stout is back and tasting good!
> 
> The Wednesday night Pizza & Jug spesh is most excellent!



Whats the special details?

PS: were you on some sort of pubcrawl yeasterday B)


----------



## Snowdog

I was a bit yeah....  

Wife & I had a very good tasting pizza & a jug of Schwarzbeir for $19. This is Wednesdays.
They have Twofer Tuesdays as well but I haven't been there opn a Tuesday yet.


----------



## winkle

There are some good meal deals currently at the Brewhouse and its hard to go past the lunch special - a 300gm rump steak with salad and chips & a pot of 'which ever' tap beer for $15 :icon_cheers: 
The Scottish was nice, I'd have settled in for a session except I was driving.


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> There are some good meal deals currently at the Brewhouse and its hard to go past the lunch special - a 300gm rump steak with salad and chips & a pot of 'which ever' tap beer for $15 :icon_cheers:
> The Scottish was nice, I'd have settled in for a session except I was driving.




Did you note what else is on tap ATM Winkle?
Daz


----------



## winkle

On tap at the bar/bistro it was Stout, Pale ale, Lager and Scottish. Dunno about the other taps.

Edit: are you heading down for a pint mate?


----------



## Snowdog

They have Schwarz Black Lager & Sunshine Honey Wheat on at the TAB bar.


----------



## winkle

Hopefully the Brewhouse is all good, I could use a beer or two on Saturday.


----------



## Snowdog

I havent been in to the Brewhouse since last year! I'm well overdue!


----------



## Bribie G

With Brendan leaving, get in there quick before they do a Platform Bar on the place :unsure:


----------



## RdeVjun

Don't want to ruin the party for you guys, but they only had the Midnight stout and honey wheat on tap when I was there last week, everything else was off... 
Hope its not too long before their new brewer gets started, there's quite a bit of catching up to do?!!


----------



## argon

RdeVjun said:


> Don't want to ruin the party for you guys, but they only had the Midnight stout and honey wheat on tap when I was there last week, everything else was off...
> Hope its not too long before their new brewer gets started, there's quite a bit of catching up to do?!!




Why not open it up for a few weeks to a few "celebrity AHB brewers" while they get things sorted out on the employment front. I'm sure a few BABBs members would do a batch or 2 for free (even just for a take home cube or corny). 

Stocks would be replenished, a few amateurs would get to experience a pro-brewday and the Brewhouse get to promote themselves amongst their key market.

Just a thought... i know i'd be interested

Edit: probably a massive over simplification of things... but something to get the ball rolling at least


----------



## RdeVjun

Yeah argon, sounds attractive to me. Pitching in when things are going to shit is something we know and embrace around here!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I

+1 for me - sounds a fantastic idea.

Even better if we get to use AHB RecipeDB.

Goomba


----------



## Ross

RdeVjun said:


> Don't want to ruin the party for you guys, but they only had the Midnight stout and honey wheat on tap when I was there last week, everything else was off...
> Hope its not too long before their new brewer gets started, there's quite a bit of catching up to do?!!




Guys, Brendan hasn't left yet & nothings on hold, so not sure why their range is lacking at the moment. That said you'll find our Belgian Pale on tap in the next few weeks as we've been invited to put on a guest beer.

Cheers Ross


----------



## Snowdog

Ross said:


> Guys, Brendan hasn't left yet & nothings on hold, so not sure why their range is lacking at the moment. That said you'll find our Belgian Pale on tap in the next few weeks as we've been invited to put on a guest beer.
> 
> Cheers Ross




:icon_cheers: Here's to a guest tap! Seeing their range was lim ited last week, I guess I haven't missed much not showing up for awhile. Were they affected by the floods at all?


----------



## Ross

Snowdog said:


> Were they affected by the floods at all?



Not that I'm aware.

cheers ross


----------



## winkle

They got a bit of water through the brewery apparently.


----------



## AlphaOne

There is still plenty of beer, nobody's picked it up, or just haven't been bothered to hook it up...

we did get a bit of water through the brewery, and lost a bit of stock, but we came out of it ok.


----------



## DKS

On tap at the Brewhouse ATM
I took a stroll down to Clarance Corner today. Couldn't have a beer so I just copied down what was on the menu.

BPA- Brisbane Pale Ale 4.4% (Galaxy)
Sunshine Honey Wheat 5%
Starlager Classic Pils 5%
Midnight Extra Stout 6.7%
Up Yer Kilt Scotish Ale 5%
also on tap Pipsqueak Best Cider

Pots - $3.80
Pints - $7.00
Jugs - $14.00

Anyone tried the Pipsqueak cider?
Daz


----------



## DKS

Checked yesterday. Same .



DKS said:


> On tap at the Brewhouse ATM
> I took a stroll down to Clarance Corner today. Couldn't have a beer so I just copied down what was on the menu.
> 
> BPA- Brisbane Pale Ale 4.4% (Galaxy)
> Sunshine Honey Wheat 5%
> Starlager Classic Pils 5%
> Midnight Extra Stout 6.7%
> Up Yer Kilt Scotish Ale 5%
> also on tap Pipsqueak Best Cider
> 
> Pots - $3.80
> Pints - $7.00
> Jugs - $14.00
> 
> Anyone tried the Pipsqueak cider?
> Daz


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_

DKS said:


> Checked yesterday. Same .



Spewing! What time were you there?


----------



## Snowdog

No more Schwarzbeir...
... and the Taffinator Dopplebock is long gone....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Went there for a feed and a couple of pints tonight - the scottish ale (my favourite) has been replaced by an ESB. 5.2%
i'm guessing it's a beefed up version of the Dogs Bollocks Bitter?
it had a pretty fruity aroma.


----------



## winkle

Hmmm, I haven't ventured over the river to the Brewhouse for ages (this work thingy is getting ridiculous) - maybe a Saturday lunch could be in order? Are the cheap steaks still on??


----------



## Liam_snorkel

yeah I think but not on weekends.


----------



## bconnery

Liam_snorkel said:


> Went there for a feed and a couple of pints tonight - the scottish ale (my favourite) has been replaced by an ESB. 5.2%
> i'm guessing it's a beefed up version of the Dogs Bollocks Bitter?
> it had a pretty fruity aroma.


New brewer so could be a whole new recipe...


----------



## jlm

Stopped in there today and tried the ESB, not bad. Malty, lingering biterness and what I thought was a wack of galaxy (although my head is filled with snot so I could be way off the mark). Decent aussie ESB at the right price. Still served way too cold though.


----------



## bradsbrew

bconnery said:


> New brewer so could be a whole new recipe...



Anyone know who the new brewer is?

Cheers


----------



## bconnery

bradsbrew said:


> Anyone know who the new brewer is?
> 
> Cheers


Johan (sp?) 
Babbs member (or at least he was)...


----------



## jlm

bconnery said:


> Johan (sp?)
> Babbs member (or at least he was)...


Thats good news then. Can't wait to see some more of his beers on tap.

Maybe his espresso stout? drool


----------



## Snowdog

Stopped in Saterday afternoon for lunch and there was no ESB  No Schwarz  no Midnight Stout  


Brisbane Pale Ale
Sunshine Honey Wheat
Starlager Classic Pils
Hefeweizen
White Rabbit Dark
Pipsqueak Cider

At least the BPA was tasting much better than the last time I had it several months ago, and the steak sandwich was tops!.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

went there yesterday for a pint or 5 and was pretty stoked with white rabbit being on tap.


----------



## winkle

jlm said:


> Thats good news then. Can't wait to see some more of his beers on tap.
> 
> Maybe his espresso stout? drool



Oh yeah, that was one good stout!


----------



## Bribie G

What's the classic pils like I wonder? I haven't had an Aussie made pils that really pulls it off - in fact I'm horrified to say that the most authentic pils style I have ever encountered was 


Bluetongue

:mellow: :mellow: 

So there must be one out there somewhere. For example at the last PUBS meeting Graeme had brought a selection of Mt Tamborine bottles and we all agreed that their idea of a Pils was more like a Coopers Kit Lager, unfortunately. The others were pretty good, especially the Belgian, but pils seems to be an elusive goal for many of these guys (insufficient lagering time maybe?)


----------



## Paul H

BribieG said:


> What's the classic pils like I wonder? I haven't had an Aussie made pils that really pulls it off - in fact I'm horrified to say that the most authentic pils style I have ever encountered was
> 
> 
> Bluetongue
> 
> :mellow: :mellow:
> 
> So there must be one out there somewhere. For example at the last PUBS meeting Graeme had brought a selection of Mt Tamborine bottles and we all agreed that their idea of a Pils was more like a Coopers Kit Lager, unfortunately. The others were pretty good, especially the Belgian, but pils seems to be an elusive goal for many of these guys (insufficient lagering time maybe?)



Bribie, if I was you I'd stand next to Lyall Cottam all night at the PUBs meetings, he knocks out a faily good pils.

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> Hmmm, I haven't ventured over the river to the Brewhouse for ages (this work thingy is getting ridiculous) - maybe a Saturday lunch could be in order? Are the cheap steaks still on??




Ill wonder down tomorrow and check out the meal deals winkle. They tend to have specials Mon thru Thursday.

On another tangent, it looks like there could be a draining of the kegs so to speak with replacements to come with the new brewer. Looking forward to that. Seems like I missed the best beers of the last while, the engine for one, but lets see whats to come. Ill up date next few days.
Daz


----------



## winkle

DKS said:


> Ill wonder down tomorrow and check out the meal deals winkle. They tend to have specials Mon thru Thursday.
> 
> On another tangent, it looks like there could be a draining of the kegs so to speak with replacements to come with the new brewer. Looking forward to that. Seems like I missed the best beers of the last while, the engine for one, but lets see whats to come. Ill up date next few days.
> Daz



Last time I looked there wasn't any specials on Saturdays so I've been hitting the $10 King Island rump steak deal at the International while it lasts (+ the Geronimo - ta Bribie :icon_cheers: ).
I'm about due for a trip back to the Brewhouse though!


----------



## DKS

Called in today and asked a few questions. Got some strange looks like I was some sort of weirdo for asking whenizt and owmuchizt? Oh well, no weirder than the derros on the other side of the bar at that time.

Yes, Johan is def the new brewer
Told if the Midnight stout is ready, (conditioned) which they think should be for the weekend, it'll be on tap, otherwise the rabbit will still be on tap. 

No specials on meals Saturdays
Sunday roast $16 includes dessert,1 pot and $2 pub money (what ever that is)
Mon to Thurs 11.30 -2pm 300gm steak $15. Not sure now what went with that perhaps a pot.

Seems to me best bet on the weekend is just go for the beer. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## winkle

Must do a lost Saturday soon Daz - bus to the Gabba then up to the German club, big feed with plenty of beers, wander down hill to the Brewhouse, complete the job then stagger back on a bus :icon_cheers: .


----------



## DKS

winkle said:


> Must do a lost Saturday soon Daz - bus to the Gabba then up to the German club, big feed with plenty of beers, wander down hill to the Brewhouse, complete the job then stagger back on a bus :icon_cheers: .




Do you know I've been working in that area for three years and gone past on week ends and I've never, ever seen the German Club open. I will get there one day.
Daz


----------



## Bribie G

Paul H said:


> Bribie, if I was you I'd stand next to Lyall Cottam all night at the PUBs meetings, he knocks out a faily good pils.
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



I've been picking his brains for months now h34r: 

Daz if the staff were under the age of 30 then your reception was quite understandable. As a pom I always get that from young people when they hear my accent and panic. The reason is that they are very uncomfortable dealing with anyone outside their immediate peer group, because unlike older generations they have never been anywhere or met anyone different to their cohort due to Facebook, texting etc etc. Why buy an old Holden and tear off to Adelaide, like we would do, for a look around when you can just Street View it? Anyway Australia is the same all over now, just endless wastelands of Bunnings, Woolies, BP Service Stations. Apart from the Simpson Desert and maybe Port Douglas you could be anywhere, so you can't blame them. You don't get this at all in Europe or even the USA where people are not just little one size fits all robots. No wonder the poor little tykes go out and get feral at weekends, it lightens the otherwise boring regimentation of their lives nowadays. 

kumbaya

end rant. B)


----------



## winkle

DKS said:


> Do you know I've been working in that area for three years and gone past on week ends and I've never, ever seen the German Club open. I will get there one day.
> Daz



Ask and you shall receive...
Baaa (oops, what a giveaway) Bar hours-



> TUESDAY TO SATURDAY 12NOON TO LATE;
> 2ND SUNDAY OF MONTH (FRUEHSCHOPPEN) 11.30AM TO 5PM


----------



## Will88

BribieG said:


> I've been picking his brains for months now h34r:
> 
> Daz if the staff were under the age of 30 then your reception was quite understandable. As a pom I always get that from young people when they hear my accent and panic. The reason is that they are very uncomfortable dealing with anyone outside their immediate peer group, because unlike older generations they have never been anywhere or met anyone different to their cohort due to Facebook, texting etc etc. Why buy an old Holden and tear off to Adelaide, like we would do, for a look around when you can just Street View it? Anyway Australia is the same all over now, just endless wastelands of Bunnings, Woolies, BP Service Stations. Apart from the Simpson Desert and maybe Port Douglas you could be anywhere, so you can't blame them. You don't get this at all in Europe or even the USA where people are not just little one size fits all robots. No wonder the poor little tykes go out and get feral at weekends, it lightens the otherwise boring regimentation of their lives nowadays.
> 
> kumbaya
> 
> end rant. B)



Haha... as a member of said generation I can't help but agree on your somewhat cynical analysis of my peers. Not all of us are a lost cause though


----------



## Johann

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all the interest on whats happening at the Brewhouse. Me and Grant has been hard at work updating equipment (lucky for me he's paying for it!) and recipes.A new Midnight Stout whent on tap tonight. The previous Midnight Stout was a Foreign Extra Stout where this one is more towards an American Stout with lots of Cascade and a touch of something special. Definately a good winter warmer. Hope you all enjoy (feedback always welcome)!


----------



## drew9242

BribieG said:


> I've been picking his brains for months now h34r:
> 
> Daz if the staff were under the age of 30 then your reception was quite understandable. As a pom I always get that from young people when they hear my accent and panic. The reason is that they are very uncomfortable dealing with anyone outside their immediate peer group, because unlike older generations they have never been anywhere or met anyone different to their cohort due to Facebook, texting etc etc. Why buy an old Holden and tear off to Adelaide, like we would do, for a look around when you can just Street View it? Anyway Australia is the same all over now, just endless wastelands of Bunnings, Woolies, BP Service Stations. Apart from the Simpson Desert and maybe Port Douglas you could be anywhere, so you can't blame them. You don't get this at all in Europe or even the USA where people are not just little one size fits all robots. No wonder the poor little tykes go out and get feral at weekends, it lightens the otherwise boring regimentation of their lives nowadays.
> 
> kumbaya
> 
> end rant. B)



We aren't all like that Bribie. I go to a pommy pub so i can chat to people from around the globe. It is interesting to learn about other people cultures. I spose i'm just about 25, maybe i don't fit that catergory. Actually i don't think i fit any catergory. :icon_cheers:

Edit: Just read there is another one of us abnormal one's out there. But as Will mentions you are on the dot with most of our age group. A lot of our new workers coming through are just like this. And a lot of my old friends still have these traits, trying to work the around.


----------



## Snowdog

Johann said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thanks for all the interest on whats happening at the Brewhouse. Me and Grant has been hard at work updating equipment (lucky for me he's paying for it!) and recipes.A new Midnight Stout whent on tap tonight. The previous Midnight Stout was a Foreign Extra Stout where this one is more towards an American Stout with lots of Cascade and a touch of something special. Definately a good winter warmer. Hope you all enjoy (feedback always welcome)!



Sounds yummy Johann! Let us know when it's on tap! :beerbang:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

awesome. might pop in tomorrow to give it a go



Snowdog said:


> Sounds yummy Johann! Let us know when it's on tap! :beerbang:





Johann said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Thanks for all the interest on whats happening at the Brewhouse. Me and Grant has been hard at work updating equipment (lucky for me he's paying for it!) and recipes*.A new Midnight Stout whent on tap tonight.* The previous Midnight Stout was a Foreign Extra Stout where this one is more towards an American Stout with lots of Cascade and a touch of something special. Definately a good winter warmer. Hope you all enjoy (feedback always welcome)!


----------



## Snow

Johan,

thanks for the update. Looking forward to trying the new stout, as the old one was getting a bit "tired", IMO.

:icon_offtopic: Bribie, I suspect you are often slightly pessimistic about youth, globalisation and modern Australian culture on purpose, but even still I reckon most of your comments above were gross generalisations. Having travelled over most of Australia in the last 10 years, I can attest that it still has wonderful variety. I know plenty of people under 30 and under 20 who are well travelled and are happy to have an intelligent, meaningful conversation with someone of the older generations. Re Europe and USA, I think your comments are a little out of date. I have been to many cities and towns in Europe that are like cookie-cutter versions of eachother, just with a different accent or beer brand. Particularly in the big cities which, apart from the occasional monument or iconic building, have the same apartment stores, take-away restaurants, movie theatres, etc. Similarly in the US. Not saying this is the general rule, just that countries outside of Australia are not immune to globalisation (or facebook  )

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Ross

Snowdog said:


> Sounds yummy Johann! Let us know when it's on tap! :beerbang:




.....think he said it was on tap


----------



## jayandcath

Well that settles where I'm going for lunch tomorrow. Thanks mate.

Jay


----------



## Snowdog

Ross said:


> .....think he said it was on tap



Yeah... in reading back, I get that vibe as well.... May be walking to the 18Something bus to Mater!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

stopped by for lunch today & had a pint of the new stout.
two thumbs up, wish I wasn't driving.


----------



## Snowdog

New stout is pretty good... not that I didn't mind the old.
I do miss the Schwarz though...


----------



## DKS

Ill pop in mid week Sounds good.
Daz


----------



## aktim

B_chan said:


> as a bit of shameless self promotion, our first batch of hefe-weizen is available as of last night!
> 
> Tasting very fruity, banana, pear and bubblegum, nice tart grainyness and a spicy hint of cloves.
> 
> Roggenbock wont be too far off.
> New Bitter is on tap
> New Honey wheat is on tap
> New lager will be on within the next few days!
> New Schwarzbier will be in about 2 weeks
> brewing a new pale ale and scottish ale next week
> phew, I've been busy!



When are you getting some growlers so it can take some of that great brew home?


----------



## Snow

Dude that was 3 years ago... it's all gone!


----------



## Snow

But seriously, growlers are a great idea.

- Snow


----------



## winkle

Snow said:


> But seriously, growlers are a great idea.
> 
> - Snow



Yeah, something like this show us ya growler


----------



## Liam_snorkel

yeah. 
1/2 gallon should just be enough for the walk home.


----------



## Snowdog

Mmmm... growler... gallon of good draught beer for the home fridge! Good idea Brewhouse! Can't wait 'til the Archive gets their growlers in.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

bacchus belgian pale ale has replaced the hef. really nice, i'll have another


----------



## chunckious

Dropped in on with my wife last night for the 1st time....glad I did.
Tried the Pale Ale, Amber Ale and the Pils. All equally impressive.
They do 4 pack takeaways for $11 or 2 for $20. 
I went to try their Stout but the barman said that the tap had run out and would be replaced with a Black IPA :icon_drool2:


----------



## Will88

Got in last night and was lucky enough to try the Belgian Wit and the India Black Ale.

That black IPA is wonderfully balanced with an amazing hoppy aroma. Definitely a beer I could drink all the time.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

had a few pints of it last friday when it rolled in. very delicious.
did you see what the ABV% is?


----------



## Will88

Didn't see it written on the badge or anywhere else.


----------



## Snowdog

Black IPA at the Brewhouse??? Time for a dinner out me thinks.


----------



## Johann

Hi Everyone,

The ABV is only 5.7%. I did not want to start with something too over the top. Instead, I started with the lower end of things. We'll see how things go and keep on tweaking it until it is perfect. Personally, I agree with Will88 that it is a beer you could have a few pints of. Thanks for the feed back and keep it coming!

Johann

Malt- Ale, Wheat, Munich, Crystal Medium, Victory, Carafa II
Hops- Tomahawk, Simcoe, Willamette, Motueka, Cascade, Galaxy (might be another, cant remember now)
Yeast- Wyeast 1056


----------



## DKS

Johann said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> The ABV is only 5.7%. I did not want to start with something too over the top. Instead, I started with the lower end of things. We'll see how things go and keep on tweaking it until it is perfect. Personally, I agree with Will88 that it is a beer you could have a few pints of. Thanks for the feed back and keep it coming!
> 
> Johann



Dropped in this arvo after the cricket. I had the Black IPA and Paxx the Amber. We both said "Nice beer!" so we had another. 
Onya Johann.
Daz


----------



## winkle

Anyone know if it's still on? Might have to venture southside for a steak this evening.


----------



## sim

I'd take the risk Winkle, the reward would be worth it! Yummmmmm


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I hope there is some left, as I'll be going there tomorrow for a session.


----------



## Will88

Just had dinner there tonight... Black IPA is still there and tasting beautiful.


----------



## Snowdog

Black IPA had to hit in the weeks I had to go to Seattle. Hope there is still some left....


----------



## winkle

The black IPA was pretty good when we were there last week but I prefered the Amber, didn't expect to but there you go.
Looks like a roof is going in over the beer garden, so things are happening.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Anyone tasted the golden ale mid strength yet? 
I haven't strayed from the black and amber since they've been on.


----------



## Johann

Hi there,

The amber will be running out shortly. In its place will be a Scottish ale done with a small amount of peat malt. It will hopefully be ready in about 2 weeks time. I hope it's going to turn out well. It tasted pretty good during fermentation...chocolate with scotch filling.

Cheers
Johann


----------



## Will88

Sounds good. I'll definitely wander down to try it.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Had a pint of the 3% golden ale. It's nice and hoppy.


----------



## Snowdog

Its been too long since I've been. The Mater isn't the first beer stop on my bus route into the city anymore. Will have to out of my way to get there me thinks, as the beers are sounding good!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Is the Scottish ale on yet?


----------



## Johann

Liam_snorkel said:


> Is the Scottish ale on yet?



Hi Liam, the Scottish is on tap. It would be interesting to see how the public like this one. The beer is really malty with a hint of chocolate. Only a small amount of medium peat went into it. It is noticeable, both flavour and aroma, but not over the top. Please enjoy and remember that ALL feedback is welcome and good!

Cheers
Johann


----------



## sean83

Johann,

Mate I think the beers you put out are top notch - the brewhouse has become my go to bar in brissy when not drinking at home to be honest. Just curious if the scottish ale is on tap what has been replaced? The small batch summer wit was awesome as was the black IPA. 

Sean


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I had the scottish ale the ither day after my wallet was raped by archive. Really awesome man. Better than and i think a bit more complex flavour than the last batch which was my absolute fave beer at the time. If it takes a permanent place at the bar, I probably would too.


----------



## Snowdog

Hmm... it IS pizza & jug night tonight.....


----------



## Johann

Hi Guys

Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate it. Feedback is one of the best tools a brewer can have, good or bad. You tend to "get used" to your house flavours and aromas. It helps to have someone else to point certain things out. It's been a lot of work to get the beers where they are, and by no means are we there yet. Please keep the faith (smiley face).

The Scottish Ale replaced the Sunset Amber Ale. I would like for us to have some sort of amber ale on the permanent lineup. If there is a good enough following on this one, it might be time for someone to have a word with Grant...maybe Liam Snorkel?! 

Anyway, specs for the Scottish:

Malt: Marris Otter, Munich, Caramalt, Crystal Medium, Chocolate, Medium Peat
Hops: East Kent Goldings
Yeast: I'll leave it up to you

Cheers
Johann


----------



## chunckious

Hey Johann, your Amber Ale was delicious. I told em that when I was last there.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

are we talking standover tactics, or gentle persuasion here? haha


----------



## chunckious

I threatened to glass a patron.


----------



## Snowdog

Stopped in at lunch for a Scottish & IBA! Great beer! The 'Up Your Kilt' was tasting more like the brew I come to love at the old Albert Street. Keep up the good work!


----------



## stillscottish

So why do no "Scottish Ales" brewed in Scotland have any peated malt in them?? h34r:


----------



## Johann

stillscottish said:


> So why do no "Scottish Ales" brewed in Scotland have any peated malt in them?? h34r:
> 
> A lot of people get an earthy/smokeyness from Scottish Ales (the ones brewed in Scotland) that's got to do with the water, malt, and yeast. I think it was the Americans who thought "hey, why not put some peated malt in there to make it more complex/different?" There is a lot of debate out there whether to use peat malt or not. If you want to make it true to style, then I would say no. If you want to make something different, like a Bock with Elderflower, then I would ask why not?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I professed my love for the scottish ale and was told that along with the renovations this year there will be a couple more fonts which will allow them to have more of the beers on permanently. We may not have to glass anyone after all.

Also this black IPA is sensational.


----------



## chunckious

Hey Liam, Have you seen what take aways they have lately? They only had BPA available the last time I was there.

Have you tried the Brooklyn IPA from their fridge...farkin noice mate!!!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

The takeaways come and go - they seem to always have BPA and usually the honey wheat & starlager.

In the weeks leading up to christmas they had some of the coffee porter available. :icon_drool2: 

I had the Brooklyn IPA there a couple of months a go but I think it might have been an old bottle, or not travelled well. It was still nice, but seriously lacking in aroma. You win some you lose some, eh.


----------



## chunckious

I also saw a Fullers ESB which I want to give a crack.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

yeah, I had that one too but it was past it's BB date and tasted blegh. Told the bar staff that I was unhappy about paying $22 for two pints (me and a mate) of stale beer but nothing came of it.. there were none in the fridge when I went back a week later though.


----------



## Snow

Just got back from lunch at the Brewhouse. 

Absolutely loved the Up Yer kilt. Malty, smokey, nutritious. Very drinkable. 

Black IPA was very nice, too, but I think the hops have fallen off a little. 

Pilsner was delicious, as usual. I think this is the best Pils available in Brisbane. Easy.

Nice work Johann!

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## chunckious

Your right about the Pils Snowy.
Not a massive Pils fan at all (most have a metalic taste), but these guys have it right in my books. Nearly as good as their Amber Ale :chug:


----------



## chunckious

Dropped in yesterday with Wifey.
Golden Ale 3% - Not bad. Didn't have to drive so only had one to try.
Pils - yum
India Black - Liked it better than last time. Would again - unique.
Up ya Kilt Scottish Ale - Farkin noice!!! Not over the top like some. Balanced flavoursome.

These guys are such good value, around $3.50 a pot.....hope they get the reno's done soon, place is a dump.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

There is a Marzen on tap now. Didn't get it because I didn't see the label before ordering a Scottish ale, but my mate got one and says its alright.


----------



## Snowdog

Chunkious said:


> These guys are such good value, around $3.50 a pot.....hope they get the reno's done soon, place is a dump.



Yeah, I saw the reno application sign in the car park when I was there last. The place does need a good going over, but it IS much better now than the day I went after hearing that it was the "new Brewhouse" and BPA was back on tap.

I'm about due for a visit!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Popped in for lunch, the Hefeweizen is back on tap. 
yum diddley um.


----------



## sim

hefe ...wow delicious! Served too cold, but I waited. Very more ish when it warmed a little.
mouthfeel was perfect, which I think can really make or break this style.A proper well done weizen here!
Sorely missed the last of the black IPA. That was killer, bring it back!


----------



## Will88

http://www.brewhouse.com.au/blog/beers/chocolate-in-beer/

Something to look forward to.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I saw on stalkbook that they are aiming to have it on tap by next weekend..


----------



## Snowdog

I had their Hefe Thursday arvo to kick off my city pub crawl. Good Brew!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Having a post-exam tipple. They have a doppelbock on tap now 6.5%


----------



## Will88

Hell yes, been waiting a while for the bock to come back.


----------



## Snowdog

ooohhhh... the Taffinator! Good stuff!


----------



## ballantynebrew

Liam_snorkel said:


> Having a post-exam tipple. They have a doppelbock on tap now 6.5%




let have a few tipples tomorrow good sir!


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Capital idea, chap!


----------



## sean83

The Brewhouse has become my favourite place latelyy, I was there Friday, Saturday, and Tuesday nights. The hef is great as is the bock but my favourite drops by far were the small batch black ipa, irish red, and the wit. Dare say I will be floating back there some time this weekend.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

They have a Wit on tap now. It's pretty tasty. So is the foot long bratwurst hotdog. Om nom.


----------



## Johann

Liam_snorkel said:


> They have a Wit on tap now. It's pretty tasty. So is the foot long bratwurst hotdog. Om nom.



Hi Liam, thanks for the feedback. This is the second Wit, and hopefully more to come, which I did with Sim. Sim was good enough to source hard-to-find-Seville-oranges for the citris peel and Indian coriander seeds. Whe had quite a difficult brewing day with all the unmalted grains and ended up with a nice Wit, propably pushing the boundaries with the spice additions.

A new Porter went on tap today, done with cacao nibs, bourbon vanilla beans and a touch of lactose. This porter is rich and quite sessionable at 5.5% ABV. When making this beer I had a Mocha in mind and ended up with a beer tasting like iced coffee.

Thanks for the feedback and keep it coming.

Cheers

Johann


----------



## chunckious

The Porter sounds awesome Johann. The Paddy's Porter was delish. Will make it there soon. Any other small batches making their way to the soon mate?


----------



## Johann

Chunkious said:


> The Porter sounds awesome Johann. The Paddy's Porter was delish. Will make it there soon. Any other small batches making their way to the soon mate?



I don't know when the next small batch of beer will be done. There is very limited tank space at the moment. When I get ahead sometime, I would like to do a Dunkel Weiss and Amber ale.
Cheers


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Sipping on the porter now. You're right it's more sessionable than the last one. More 'chocolatey' too if that's a word. Nice deep red colour at the edge of the glass.


----------



## Snowdog

Johann said:


> I don't know when the next small batch of beer will be done. There is very limited tank space at the moment. When I get ahead sometime, I would like to do a *Dunkel Weiss* and Amber ale.
> Cheers


Mmm.... the *Dunkel Weiss* sounds good. I do miss the Schwarzbeir ...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Well you will be pleased to know that the schwarzbeir is back, I had it last weekend, very tasty


----------



## Snowdog

I seriously need to get out more....


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Currently sipping on a dunkelwiezen, very tasty ss it warms up. I love having this place as my local. 11 taps of craft beer and a well stocked fridge, and not a hipster in sight. I'm eyeing off the schlenkerla rauchwiezen.


----------



## chunckious

This place has improved at a great rate of knots over recent months.
Pushing their brand more - Scottish Ale, Stout & IPA are nice beers.
Wider selection in the fridge that are cheap as roadies for the way home.
Hoping they do more small batches that veer away from gateway beers.


----------



## Snow

Just got back from lunch at the Brewhouse. Amazing selection of beers with the QLD tap takeover. I tried the American Stout and had to resist rubbing it all over my body.......

What a great venue. I love the fact that you can get quality craft beer and great food and still wear a wife beater and steel caps at the bar.

thinking of heading there tonight to watch State of Origin. Craft beer and footy - does it get any better?

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I just booked into the QLD beer week lunch session for saturday & saw the menu, looks the goods! and only 40 quid.


----------



## chunckious

Liam_snorkel said:


> I just booked into the QLD beer week lunch session for saturday & saw the menu, looks the goods! and only 40 quid.


Was the menu online mate?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

copied from facebook:

QBW Brewer’s Luncheon

1st course - Ploughman’s with spicy chorizo, vintage cheddar and curried apple chutney (matched with RAILROAD IPA – India Pale Ale (6.2% ABV))

2nd course - Pan seared macadamia crusted crocodile with a mango dressed lemon myrtle fettuccini salad (matched with SUNSHINE™ - Honey Wheat (5.0% ABV))

3rd course - Tempura whiting and hand cut chips (matched with THE AUTUMN LEAVES – Dunkel Weizen (5.8%ABV))

4th course - Stout marinated kangaroo fillet with a native pepper crust with sweet potato and cinnamon butter (matched with UP YER KILT – Scottish Ale (5.0% ABV))

5th course - Triple chocolate and raspberry lamington (matched with LORD LAMINGTON & LADY JAM DROP ALES)

-Saturday 2pm-4pm
-Sunday 2pm-4pm
-Tickets are $39pp, go throughwww.queenslandbeerweek.com.au to book, or call Brewhouse on 07 3891 1011


----------



## chunckious

Liam_snorkel said:


> copied from facebook:
> 
> QBW Brewer’s Luncheon
> 
> 1st course - Ploughman’s with spicy chorizo, vintage cheddar and curried apple chutney (matched with RAILROAD IPA – India Pale Ale (6.2% ABV))
> 
> 2nd course - Pan seared macadamia crusted crocodile with a mango dressed lemon myrtle fettuccini salad (matched with SUNSHINE™ - Honey Wheat (5.0% ABV))
> 
> 3rd course - Tempura whiting and hand cut chips (matched with THE AUTUMN LEAVES – Dunkel Weizen (5.8%ABV))
> 
> 4th course - Stout marinated kangaroo fillet with a native pepper crust with sweet potato and cinnamon butter (matched with UP YER KILT – Scottish Ale (5.0% ABV))
> 
> 5th course - Triple chocolate and raspberry lamington (matched with LORD LAMINGTON & LADY JAM DROP ALES)
> 
> -Saturday 2pm-4pm
> -Sunday 2pm-4pm
> -Tickets are $39pp, go throughwww.queenslandbeerweek.com.au to book, or call Brewhouse on 07 3891 1011


Cheers Liam, looks good.


----------



## winkle

See you guys there, I've had a shed load of work to do this week - so Saturday might be a big one


----------



## winkle

Good wasn't it


----------



## Liam_snorkel

So good. Just popped in for a tipple on the way home - they had that lamington small batch on tap which was served with dessert. 

Also: they are doing growlers now. $15 for their beers more for others. Haven't got their own growlers in yet but if you bring one they will fill it. 

More to the point: the bloke also mentioned they are looking at doing homebrew competitions soon and the winner gets a 50 litre batch on tap.


----------



## tallie

If anyone's around, I'm heading in after 5 this arvo for a few beers. Anyone know what they've got on at the moment?


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I haven't been in for a couple of weeks but at the time they had their IPA, stout and dunkelwiezen + the regular ones. also a few guest beers including JS hop thief


----------



## Liam_snorkel

just saw on facebook they have tapped a Pride of Ringwood JW Pils SMaSH double IPA. 7.5% 80IBU. hmmm


----------



## lukiferj

Yum :unsure:


----------



## winkle

Cluster next? Actually POR can be good if its fresh & handled correctly - I've had it in a HB single hop Pale Ale a while back and that was surprisingly good _(may have even been one of Sims' beers)_ :blink:


----------



## Liam_snorkel

I made some kind of APA with it and Munich once it was good, kind of spicy


----------



## lukiferj

To be fair, I haven't brewed with it. Im sure it is great. Not rushing out to buy any though...


----------



## Liam_snorkel

If you do, get flowers


----------



## lukiferj

Yeah have read that a few times. I have a few kilos of hops I actually like to get through first


----------



## Liam_snorkel

You just gave me an idea for my swap beer


----------



## lukiferj

Awesome. Go me.


----------



## lukiferj

Sorry other swappers.


----------



## Liam_snorkel

Was driving past & couldn't resist dropping in for a taste. 
Strong kinda spicy resinous bitterness and that's pretty much it. The nose is exactly like opening up a vac sealed bag of POR flowers, a real hit of chlorophyll + resin. Needs some malt to back it up.


----------

